# 'The Safety Fire' Megathread: 'Grind the Ocean' Now Available



## Parka Dez (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey, 

my band finally has a name so if you would be so kind to check out our myspace it would be much appreciated. 

www.myspace.com/thesafetyfire 

We only have one song up at the moment. I would be interested in your thoughts about the song. If you are on myspace and dig the song then please add us and tell all your distant relatives. 

Cheers 

Dez


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2006)

Not bad at all man. I'm not too keen on the tapping at the beginning, and I have no idea what your singer is saying, but your rhythm tone is mighty metal.


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 1, 2006)

Cheers for the reply Chris. Not many people can understand, so you arent alone there. If you are interested Im getting him to write the lyrics down soon.

Thanks


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey guys,

This is the last song from our latest EP. The track is called Groove in A and features two guest solos. Pin from the band Sikth and Martin Goulding from the band Linear Sphere.

MySpace.com - THE SAFETY FIRE - South West Massive, UK - Metal / Progressive / Alternative - www.myspace.com/thesafetyfire

The solos in order are

Martin Goulding - 5:31-5:53
Myself (Derya Nagle) - 5:53 -6:04
Pin - 6:05-6:27

Our EP is also now available to buy as a download only EP from
*** Trackseller - nothing but music ***

It is only £3 (4 Euros, $6 dollars roughly), so if you are digging please do buy the EP!! We can't sell it through a label as its only 3 tracks, but it is 20 minutes of music!

End of shameless self advertising.

Cheers!


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dude, that's fucking killer  I've been a fan since you posted some tracks a couple years ago


----------



## Trespass (Feb 24, 2008)

What song/how many minutes into that song has Pin's solo? (Just out of curiosity, all of your music is great )


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 24, 2008)

First song, the solo times are referred to in the first post!

Cheers eleven59! The support is much appreciated, please keep spreading the word!


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 25, 2008)

I like!


----------



## Uber Mega (Feb 25, 2008)

Good stuff Dezaroth, glad it's all finished now!


----------



## Ishan (Feb 25, 2008)

Pretty good stuff, not so tight at times but hey, nothing's perfect 
I'd rather pay for loseless audio like FLAC, 192Kbps MP3 are lame


----------



## DaRKoN_ (Feb 25, 2008)

argh, went all the way through to purchasing, but I cannot pay via paypal, stupid bastages locked my account and anything to do with my CC number due to 'suspected fraudulent activities' and I can't unlock it. :/

Any other way to get the download?


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 25, 2008)

Cheers for the all comments guys!

Darkon, im not too sure what to do. You should be able to buy it without a paypal account, just using a card. If not pm me and ill see what i can do!


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 25, 2008)

Schweet, more Safety Fire. And Pin? Awesome beans. 

The style kinda reminds me of Periphery with Casey in the way your vocalist kinda soars and then goes down for his unique rough vocals.


----------



## Wolfster (Feb 25, 2008)

You guys rock


----------



## Piledriver (Feb 25, 2008)

just got to know you guys along with linear sphere. killer stuff!


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 25, 2008)

Cheers guys! All the comments are much appreciated.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 25, 2008)

Bitchin'. I will be purchasing your EP soon.

Edit: Any chance of you guys coming out with more shirt designs? One with just your logo on it would be pretty bitchin, and that new imp design you guys have up is really cool.


----------



## DaRKoN_ (Feb 26, 2008)

lepersmeesa said:


> Cheers for the all comments guys!
> 
> Darkon, im not too sure what to do. You should be able to buy it without a paypal account, just using a card. If not pm me and ill see what i can do!



That's just the thing, I can't login to my paypal account, as it has been locked. And I can't pay with my credit card w/o logging in, because it says that my credit card has been assigned to my account.. and I can't use it without logging in..... so it's a crappy vicious circle...


----------



## bulb (Feb 26, 2008)

ah i remember you showing me this a while back dude!
great stuff as you know already haha and production sounds great too!


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw this video:



On "The N" during a commercial break and went to check out her myspace.


On her top 8 recommended artists list is The Safety Fire

I thought that was really cool considering that they're completely not in her genre or scene, (I also think I may have underestimated The Safety Fire's popularity, I was under the impression that you guys still weren't all that well known, I apologize for that)

Anyway, thought that was cool and that I'd share.


----------



## Uber Mega (Feb 28, 2008)

Dez will love this!


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 29, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome band, I really liked it. I didn´t know them, do I lose my metal cred? 

Anyway, she is such a lovely chick 

I´m just trying to imagine here what it´s like to see her headbanging listening to The Safety Fire. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 2, 2008)

lucasreis said:


> Awesome band, I really liked it. I didn´t know them, do I lose my metal cred?
> 
> Anyway, she is such a lovely chick
> 
> I´m just trying to imagine here what it´s like to see her headbanging listening to The Safety Fire. Awesome stuff.



One of the members posts on here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ng-guest-solos-pin-sikth-martin-goulding.html

And yeah, imagining her headbanging to safetyfire is a pretty funny picture.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 2, 2008)

Best $7.05 US I've spent online so far.

The EP is seriously rocking guys and I highly recommend anyone who doesn't have it to pick it up.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 2, 2008)

Digging this a lot, thanks!!


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 2, 2008)

Mastodon said:


> Best $7.05 US I've spent online so far.
> 
> The EP is seriously rocking guys and I highly recommend anyone who doesn't have it to pick it up.




hmmmmm I have to agree..... they are Rocking1


----------



## -Nolly- (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump for an awesome band. Their EP rocks very hard.


----------



## Parka Dez (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the support guys much appreciated.

And to save resurrecting the other thread, Kate Nash is a friend of ours and a supporter of our music, got some pics of her in the crowd somewhere!

Cheers


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 3, 2008)

Good stuff Dezaroth


----------



## Trespass (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll look into it


----------



## Parka Dez (Mar 30, 2009)

Right guys, we have decided to give our EP away for free, simply clicking either of the links below.
All we can ask from you is to send it on to anybody that you think will enjoy it, even to those who you think wouldn't like it!!!

If you want to check us out go to

THE SAFETY FIRE - NEW SONG UP NOW! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Please help spread the word!! 

If you feel so kind grab some of our merch as well

Click either link for free EP
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/765705/TheSafetyFire.zip
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BGDC9W2V


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 30, 2009)

All right! I'll give this a good listen tonight.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Mar 30, 2009)

just my opinion, the music is great and i love your tone, but those vocals are a little painful to listen to...although i guess i have no room to criticize, the ex-vocalist of my band's highs always sounded bad recorded


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 30, 2009)

Your guys stuff is awesome, thanks for the free album


----------



## Snorelax (Mar 30, 2009)

That's great that you are posting it up for free. It is a great EP. I bought it from you guys probably about 6 months ago and I'm still diggin it.

Edit: I downloaded it anyway and realized that it is a different EP. The new versions sound MUCH better and the new songs are badass.


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2009)

Downloading right now.


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 31, 2009)

Love you guys, the UK mathcore scene is so fackin awesome.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 31, 2009)

woah!! your music is amazing!!!

I actually with I could pay you for it hahaha. I love it!!!

I'll post some bulletins about you with my band's myspace. We've got a good 30k friends.


Edit:
GASP!!!

You have a lefty as well

that makes you even more awesome by default.


----------



## rcfreak7772000 (Mar 31, 2009)

awesome stuff, i bought ur ep awhile back, loved it, great new tracks

keep it up


----------



## damigu (Mar 31, 2009)

holy balls! i like it!


----------



## Parka Dez (Mar 31, 2009)

Cheers guys, really appreciate the support. Please keep sending the link on to other friends.

Any of the guys who bought it before, PM me as we are offering some deals on merch for you guys. The best we can do to say thanks!


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 31, 2009)

Very Cool of you. I've had your band's MySpace bookmarked for alittle awhile now so I'll be downloading it forsure. 

LOL and that Clown T-shirt is just sooo wrong but funny.

Sean's vocals remind me of Robert Patrick of Filter at times.


----------



## Nats (Mar 31, 2009)

awesome


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 31, 2009)

You guys are that band that Kate Nash likes, right? I heard you before, you rule!!


----------



## Fred (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks dude! Been meaning to check you guys out for as long as I can remember - I'm mates with a couple of bands whose stuff you've produced and they've all spoken highly of TSF. They weren't wrong, this is awesome stuff - I love the refreshingly non-generic vocals.


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 1, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> You guys are that band that Kate Nash likes, right? I heard you before, you rule!!



hehe 

Thats us!

Fred: Cheers dude, glad you are digging it. Who do you know out of interest?


----------



## yellowv (Apr 5, 2009)

Downloaded yesterday. Great stuff. Thanks mate.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the EP. Been helping me get through some days at work.

btw, any plans on releasing the song Huge Hammers? I think that's the name of it - this one:



love that!


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey man

Huge Hammers will probably be released on our album...when we do release one. I may do a video of another riff from that song with vocals when I get my axe fx!

Cheers guys, glad you are digging it.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks, downloading right now


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 28, 2009)

So a few weeks a go, my good friend Nolly brought me a new shiny Axe-Fx from the States. I haven't had a chance to really play with it, with all my uni work, but I had a free day so I thought I would have a proper play around with it and do a video.



I'm using my Blackmachine B6 with Painkiller Bare Knuckle pickups, into the Axe-FX into my VHT 2fifty2, into my friends Marshall v30 cab, miced up with an audix i5.

The riff is from one my bands new songs (Powerball video also has a riff from this song), which is currently unreleased and still a demo.

You can check my band out at The Safety Fire - EP AVAILABLE FOR FREE DOWNLOAD on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads and download our EP for free from here http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/765705/TheSafetyFire.zip

Feedback and comments as always appreciated!


----------



## AySay (Apr 28, 2009)

I like blackmachine, I like Axe Fx, and now I like your band too! Nice playing


----------



## Apophis (Apr 28, 2009)

really nice


----------



## yellowv (Apr 28, 2009)

Good stuff, Dez.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome 

I've been listening to your EP all week


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 29, 2009)

Cheers guys! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounded really good!


----------



## Parka Dez (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

We are officially releasing our Sections EP on iTunes October 5th. This version will include two instrumental versions of DMB and Sections as well. We have some tabs up for both these songs as well on our brand new myspace.

THE SAFETY FIRE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I know some of you may of heard the EP previously but this was necessary for press among other things. I hope you guys dig it, and for anybody new listening to us, tell us what you think!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 15, 2009)

Woah! Awesome man! Will this be free also? I hope it turns out great and I am currently downloading the tabs haha!

Oh and will this EP have Huge Hammers on it? Please say yes haha


----------



## ToniS (Sep 16, 2009)

Awesome news dude, will there be new songs on the ep? When are you going to release an album?


----------



## Unreal137 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys I was wondering if any of you polyrythmn djent guys who like Periphery, VOLUMES, Fellsilent, TesseracT, and etc. If any of you guys could tab out Spoilage by the Safety Fire or have any tabs for any of their songs. Besides tabs I was wondering if anyone can give me tips to write music similar to them.


----------



## AySay (Jan 14, 2010)

Well they have tabs for 2 of their songs on their myspace. To write music like there's, basically just listen to it. For me listening to something usually sparks ideas...but for me they usually turn in to something very different


----------



## Unreal137 (Jan 15, 2010)

they have tabs up hmmm i never knew haha what songs? 
As for writing I listen to a lot of bands like them but writing like them for some reason just doesn't work for me xD


----------



## Parka Dez (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

We are in the middle of tracking our rhythm guitars at the moment and decided to keep a blog from here on in to document and keep everyone updated with our goings on.

Just some pics and info on recording the guitars at the moment, but we will be updating it throughout the process, and we hope to get some videos uploaded as well soon. 

Any questions or whatever, just ask!

The Safety Fire


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesomecakes! I like blogs  I think more bands should have blogs, looking forward to some videoage!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 15, 2010)

why are you so awesome?

also, is that B2 exactly the same as Nolly's?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2010)

I always get The Safety Fire and Red Seas Fire mixed up.


----------



## Randy (Mar 15, 2010)

Bookmarked.


----------



## S-O (Mar 15, 2010)

POD farm? No Axe-FX?



Boomkarked as well, I crank out your EP all the time, fucking top class shit.


----------



## Randy (Mar 15, 2010)

I didn't read it right now, but my guess is that the POD farm thing is about recording the guitar unprocessed but with a distortion for monitoring, and then they'll be re-amped. I mean, I guess you could still do all that with the Axe-Fx, but that was the only explanation I could come up with.


----------



## PeteyG (Mar 15, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I always get The Safety Fire and Red Seas Fire mixed up.



Me too!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Parka Dez (Mar 15, 2010)

Randy is right, just using it while we track then will work through a hell of a lot of heads before we reamp. 

My b2 specs are quite different to nollys. It has a snakewood fingerboard and the body is made from one piece of quilted mahogany. The quilt is looking really good at the moment as it has just been oiled.


----------



## S-O (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah, good to hear, I am eager to read more haha, I saw the pic of the Axe, but read on.

Are you self producing? Or is this some preproduction jazz to be taken to someone else to reamp and mic up ye olde drum set in a fancy room with fancy mics.

And I just saw that there are tabs on your myspace. Haha, been trying to learn sections by ear, I will have to cheat with this.


----------



## ToniS (Mar 16, 2010)

Awesome, can't wait for the videos! Been a fan for a long time!


----------



## Trev (Mar 16, 2010)

Parka Dez said:


> My b2 specs are quite different to nollys. It has a snakewood fingerboard and the body is made from one piece of quilted mahogany. The quilt is looking really good at the moment as it has just been oiled.


 
What is the neck made out of?


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 6, 2010)

The neck is made from Honduras Rosewood. Grain aligned with Snakewood fillets on laminated necks.

The Tumblr has been updated with our first youtube studio update as well as announcing our album name!


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 11, 2010)

This is our second video from the recording of our debut album "Grind the Ocean".

We will be doing regular updates, so if you want to keep up to date with our recording please subscribe to our youtube channel!



Any questions regarding the recording or anything else, please ask! 

Cheers

YouTube - thesafetyfiretv's Channel
The Safety Fire
The Safety Fire | Facebook
THE SAFETY FIRE - RECORDING DEBUT ALBUM!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Trev (Apr 11, 2010)

What pickups is your B2 loaded with?


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 11, 2010)

Painkiller set which were previously in my B6 which now has CS/PK combo.

The painkiller set works so much better with the B2. Previously had ceramic warpigs in it, and just didn't work with that guitar.


----------



## Trev (Apr 11, 2010)

Interesting, I currently have a C-Pig set and am thinking of switching to Cold Sweats or something with even less out put as the saturation is just ridiculous. Anyway the tones and riffs sound fantastic, I really like the clean tone your getting with the axe.


----------



## Auyard (Apr 11, 2010)

I generally don't listen to anything with clean guitar in it but holy hell, the stuff at 2:14 is amazing.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh god, I'm even more excited! I'll definitely be picking the album up when you guys release it.


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 12, 2010)

that clean bit sounded fantastic


----------



## AySay (Apr 12, 2010)

Sir...I am has excite.


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers guys, glad you are enjoying it!

I think the next video will feature some more br00tal riffing, don't want to give away too much too soon!


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 12, 2010)

I dig it


----------



## S-O (Apr 12, 2010)

I saw the other vid last night, gonna watch this one when I get home.

What all are you going through? Axe -> what interface -> Pro tools?

I am about to complete my fancy mobile recording set up, once I nab a fast track pro, but I am always looking for stuff to put in a at home studio.


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 12, 2010)

For the tracking we are going through an ASP 008-->Digi 003-->Pro Tools--->Pod Farm.

Then reamped through the Axe FX and a number of real amps.

I would probably recommend staying away from Pro Tools, unless you have work that needs to be shared with others who use it.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh Derya, you tight little Turk


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Apr 12, 2010)

All right! I can't wait for this new album, do you guys have an expected release date? Also, at 1:25 is that Sections? Your tapping bit was extravagant Dez 

On a completely unrelated note, I haven't posted here in a long while so, hey all!


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 13, 2010)

Cheers guys, glad to see people are digging it.

@RawrItsRaptor - We haven't got a planned release date as of yet, but we are aiming before the end of 2010. The bit at 1:25 is from a new song called "Huge Hammers". There are a few other riffs from that song floating around on youtube.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Apr 13, 2010)

Parka Dez said:


> Cheers guys, glad to see people are digging it.
> 
> @RawrItsRaptor - We haven't got a planned release date as of yet, but we are aiming before the end of 2010. The bit at 1:25 is from a new song called "Huge Hammers". There are a few other riffs from that song floating around on youtube.



Oh yeah, that's right. I knew i recognized it from somewhere I just couldn't put my finger on it.


----------



## Marmaduke (May 19, 2010)

Clean section sounds amazing, I like the way you seem so casual when recording it haha 

Give us a release date!


----------



## Colton165 (May 19, 2010)

Self release or did you guys get signed and im just oblivious?


----------



## Parka Dez (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry for the slight lack of content...spending too much time actually recording the album, rather than filming us recording it.....will have a couple of more videos up after they have been edited.

Enjoy!


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 5, 2010)

that tele sounded GREAT. O:


----------



## McKay (Aug 5, 2010)

Blady Landanas!

Should be a good'un.


----------



## Parka Dez (Aug 6, 2010)

The tele is a lovely guitar! I really want one of my own now, in a similarly awesome colour!


----------



## S-O (Aug 6, 2010)

I hear the Satch does a similar thing to warm up. I may have to try it haha


----------



## Parka Dez (Aug 6, 2010)

To explain a little further, I don't usually soak my hands in water, but due to an injury to one of my fingers, was the only way I could play without pain, for periods at a time anyway.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 6, 2010)

Parka Dez said:


> To explain a little further, I don't usually soak my hands in water, but due to an injury to one of my fingers, was the only way I could play without pain, for periods at a time anyway.


 sounds like magic to me Dez


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 6, 2010)

Cool! Hadn't checked out your band before but clean vocals + tele shredding =  in my book!


----------



## Charles (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you find that soaking your hands in water beats up the calluses at all? I'm tempted to do a similar thing but always feel slightly off if I play guitar after taking a shower or something.

Also, as a fellow tele user, how do you combat the bad upper fret access as well as you do? I'm trying to learn Paul Gilbert's rendition of Bach's Partita in Dm and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have bruises on the side of my hand from the heel of the neck before long.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 6, 2010)

Charles said:


> Do you find that soaking your hands in water beats up the calluses at all? I'm tempted to do a similar thing but always feel slightly off if I play guitar after taking a shower or something.
> 
> Also, as a fellow tele user, how do you combat the bad upper fret access as well as you do? I'm trying to learn Paul Gilbert's rendition of Bach's Partita in Dm and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have bruises on the side of my hand from the heel of the neck before long.


 
You could tape your fingertips with gaffa-tape or something, should keep them dry.


----------



## Parka Dez (Aug 7, 2010)

Charles said:


> Do you find that soaking your hands in water beats up the calluses at all? I'm tempted to do a similar thing but always feel slightly off if I play guitar after taking a shower or something.
> 
> Also, as a fellow tele user, how do you combat the bad upper fret access as well as you do? I'm trying to learn Paul Gilbert's rendition of Bach's Partita in Dm and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have bruises on the side of my hand from the heel of the neck before long.



I ripped off the callus from my middle finger which basically meant I couldn't play guitar without serious pain for 2 months. I got to the point where I could play, but after extended periods of time (any longer than 20-30 minutes) it would start to hurt. The main culprits being vibrato and bends. The soaking just numbed my fingers to some extent.

Before the final takes of the solo my brother sugggest I started using surgical spirit on my fingers. That really helps to numb the pain and also the build up the calluses quickly. Highly recommended to anyone who hasn't been playing for a while.

In regards to the tele, it isn't actually mine, I just borrowed from a friend of mine for some of the tracking. I can't say I thought about it too much, it's just the angle of your hand approaching that area of the neck. Im definitely going to get a tele-custom in the near future.


----------



## Parka Dez (Aug 22, 2010)

Bit of shameless self promotion. 

We got asked to conduct the interview ourselves, so we decided to take a little spin on that.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## goherpsNderp (Aug 22, 2010)

awesome. love the awkward guy in the park that didn't know when he was supposed to say his lines. 

so is the EP out? there are reviews up and you guys are recording the new ALBUM, but the myspace still says EP out soon?

EDIT: damn, itunes only.


----------



## Parka Dez (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for pointing that out, for whatever reason that pic is linked to the wrong picture.

The EP has been out for a while, and we are just wrapping up the album.


----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 20, 2010)

So we have decided to upload a little taster of what's to come. We have uploaded the album version of DMB(FDP) from our forthcoming album "Grind the Ocean".

Please repost the track, add us on Facebook if you enjoy the track. Cheers!

the safety fire - Tracks - SoundCloud

The Safety Fire | Facebook

And for those of you who still use myspace...

http://myspace.com/thesafetyfire

Would appreciate any feedback. Cheers!


----------



## John_Strychnine (Oct 20, 2010)

so sick. Amazing Vocalist.


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 20, 2010)

Monuments posted this on facebook, and it's incredible.


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 20, 2010)

Aaaaaawwwwwweeeeeeeesome. So so good man.


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2010)

I loved the version of this song I heard from the EP, but this definitely sounds like a step up. This album will be epic.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2010)

I dig those weird cleans.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 20, 2010)

Great!


----------



## Pauly (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh goody, I liked the EP version but superior production is superior. Look forward to getting this when it comes out!


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow man, that was really awesome. I really want to hear more...like now.


----------



## S-O (Oct 21, 2010)

Bad ass! MOAR!!!


----------



## mickytee (Oct 21, 2010)

soooo good!
what did you use for drums, guitars and bass?


----------



## mickytee (Oct 21, 2010)

just listened again, it is ridiculously good. SOOO GOOD!


----------



## jaco815 (Oct 21, 2010)

Vocals kind of remind me of Chad from Mudvayne. Frickin sick stuff man. Can't wait for the album.


----------



## jtm45 (Oct 21, 2010)

That was fuckin' splendid!!!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 21, 2010)

Cheers for the comments guys! Really appreciate it. The feedback so far has been overwhelming, and we are so glad people are digging it!

Mickytee - If you check out our youtube vids, there are some clips of what we used during the recording as well as our tumblr

YouTube - thesafetyfiretv's Channel
The Safety Fire


----------



## jtm45 (Oct 22, 2010)

This gets even better after more listenings!
Just can't help going into auto-headbang at 3.24 

If the rest of the album is this good you will surely conquer the Universe!


----------



## morgasm7 (Oct 22, 2010)

awesome track!
production is quality like BOOM.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 22, 2010)

HAUCH said:


> Most unique band in existence right now. Coupled with awesomeness.


 

Yea they do have a really unique sound


----------



## Andrew (Oct 23, 2010)

can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Oct 23, 2010)

I've got my metalface on. I love this.

More please.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Oct 23, 2010)

Vocals have definitely improved. Really dig this one


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 23, 2010)

This sounds great, I eagerly anticipate the full length.


----------



## JordanLee (Oct 25, 2010)

YES! With the exception of Exivious, this is the best band I've stumbled across on this forum so far. Looking forward to the rest of the tracks!


----------



## Pauly (Oct 25, 2010)

Hope there's an updated version of Sections btw, epic song.


----------



## nojyeloot (Oct 25, 2010)

Love this. So much clearer and defined. Well worth the wait. Well done tSF


----------



## Pauly (Oct 25, 2010)

Pauly said:


> Hope there's an updated version of Sections btw, epic song.



QFT lol


----------



## liamh (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Greg Pope (Oct 25, 2010)

jaco815 said:


> Vocals kind of remind me of Chad from Mudvayne. Frickin sick stuff man. Can't wait for the album.



Yeah I'm getting that too! Awesome stuff guys!


----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers for the great feedback! Really appreciate it!



Pauly said:


> Hope there's an updated version of Sections btw, epic song.



More news on the track listing for the album will be released in due course!


----------



## Pauly (Oct 26, 2010)

Ha, good stuff. Great slew of Brit bands tearing it up at the moment. Good times.


----------



## morgasm7 (Nov 3, 2010)

hello guys.
thought i would share this awesome video of the safety fire playing their song sections at the purple turtle in London. 
it was a great show!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxIRouKOw9o


----------



## morgasm7 (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry i was not able to embed it properly, not sure why.
if anyone wants to give me a hand that would be sweet!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Nov 3, 2010)

For future reference, you just have to type [ youtubevid ] letters and numbers that come after watch?v= in the youtube link [ /youtubevid ] without the spaces.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2010)

Favorite TSF tune right there.


----------



## morgasm7 (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks joshualogan, much appreciated.
it is indeed a great track!


----------



## PeteyG (Nov 4, 2010)

Badassedness right there.

Dez looks to be flying by the seal of his pants when doing the solo, haha.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Nov 4, 2010)

They are ridiculous! Hope to see them live one day!


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome job guys! Someday I will see you in person.


----------



## Parka Dez (Nov 5, 2010)

Cheers for posting this up! Glad you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 28, 2011)

Got quite a bit more footage. More parts on the way!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool vid! 

But that stage was absolutely tiny.


----------



## Parka Dez (Mar 2, 2011)

Didn't seem that small when we were up there, but does look a bit small from that angle! At least it was nice and high up haha.


----------



## loktide (Mar 2, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Cool vid!
> 
> But that stage was absolutely tiny.



i wouldn't count that stage as tiny for german standards. you americans and your oversized cars, roads, parking lots, etc


----------



## loktide (Mar 2, 2011)

very cool. you played a great show in the Underground in Köln 

too bad the guitar sound was cutting out occasionally, and the mix wasn't as good/clear as with the others


----------



## Enselmis (Mar 2, 2011)

Bumrupt.

Looking forward to part 2.


----------



## Parka Dez (Mar 2, 2011)

Loktide - I didn't realise the guitars were cutting out. We are constantly trying to improve our live show/sound, so any more info on this would be great. Were they cutting out for whole sections?


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2011)

So, who has the nightmare of playing Martin's solo from Sections?


----------



## DaveCarter (Mar 2, 2011)

Good times, cheers for posting!


----------



## Parka Dez (Mar 2, 2011)

Randy said:


> So, who has the nightmare of playing Martin's solo from Sections?



That would be me haha


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2011)

Champ. 

I kid, of course. It's a feat to play practically anything on that EP. Great clip... hoping you guys get a chance to jump the pond sooner or later.


----------



## loktide (Mar 3, 2011)

Parka Dez said:


> Loktide - I didn't realise the guitars were cutting out. We are constantly trying to improve our live show/sound, so any more info on this would be great. Were they cutting out for whole sections?



it happened sporadically during a few songs. it cut for less than a second like with a bad cable or a loose soldering joint. i was standing on the right side of stage (close to the merch stands), so i'm not sure this happened to both guitars since i was only able to hear yours from there. 

i really enjoyed your show nonetheless


----------



## Parka Dez (Mar 8, 2011)

Part 2!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 8, 2011)

So i guess you guys don't love trains anymore.


----------



## Parka Dez (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a new found love for trains.

Part 3!


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 15, 2011)

hahaha the Jungle Calvin part was great!


----------



## morgasm7 (Aug 31, 2011)

First single from their forthcoming album out on InsideOut music!


----------



## ByDesign (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 31, 2011)

I really liked that. Parts of it reminded me of Cynic. VERY clean playing, too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 31, 2011)

This is delicious.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, I've never heard their music before. I really like it!  But, holy crap, that singer needs to work on his diction!!!  I wouldn't have understood half of the words if it didn't have subtitles!!!


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 31, 2011)

That was an awesome song. I really like these guys, definitely looking forward to their debut.


----------



## Dan (Aug 31, 2011)

Gonna be honest. I don't like it at all. The heavy vocals ruin it for me, and as much as the guitar playing is good nothing caught my ears as interesting  Good for what it is but not my cup of tea.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice, I dig it. I think their singer is unique too and his voice doesn't bug me. Reminds me a bit of Robert Patrick of Filter.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice stuff!!! I like their previous album too!! 

They're worth it.


----------



## JaeSwift (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh god I was waiting on this for so long. Saw them open up for Periphery and
Monuments and they instantly became my new favourite band (I told Dez that too ). I really like Huge Hammers but there were other songs that they played that evening that blew me away
even more. Extremely tight and talented band, can't wait for the release!


----------



## simulclass83 (Aug 31, 2011)

THE DJENT-LEMEN&#039;S CLUB (Djent Fan Site) | Facebook
Hahahahaha you a fan?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Aug 31, 2011)

Well then. Call it dirt and give me a shovel...

'Cause I can dig it.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 31, 2011)

If the video wasn't so good, I wouldn't have listened it through.

I'm glad the video ruled as so did the rest of the song.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 31, 2011)

the lyrics seem really random to me, I can't follow a theme - perhaps that's how they want it? also, as someone mentioned above, I can hardly understand anything the vocalist is saying - perhaps that's how they want it?

the music sounds cool, and from what I could tell (laptop speakers) the production sounds good as well. the video was cool as well


----------



## PeteyG (Aug 31, 2011)

Nothing short of brilliance, quite simply.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Aug 31, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> Nothing short of brilliance, quite simply.



I have been waiting on this one for so long  I had talked to Dez a while ago and had taken a lesson from him (he is pretty much my inspiration for writing) and we had talked about this song. That was over two years ago! It was well worth the wait because this thing is sheer brilliance. I agree with the people that said the vocalists dictation was a little sparse but, it did not phase me because I have grown to love his sound.


----------



## gunch (Aug 31, 2011)

Didn't think I'd like the vocals from hearing them before, but they sound pretty cool here.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 31, 2011)

Was not into them much from the songs I had heard previously and remember hating the vocals. This on the other hand, is just excellent. Brilliant song, this has just jumped up alongside Corelia, HAARP Machine, Textures, Opeth, and Mastodon as my most anticipated shits.


----------



## sexybacon (Aug 31, 2011)

It's about time you guys and RSF step stuff up. Can't wait for this British Prog wave!


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 31, 2011)

Absolutely love it, and the clean vocals remind me a lot of The Arusha Accord, which I love. I've been rocking the Sections EP for a while now, but I know this album will be mies ahead of that!


----------



## Poho (Sep 1, 2011)

I find this song so brilliant that it makes me want to sell my guitars and quit being a musician. I played it for the other guitarist in my band and we agreed that it made all of our own music sound like crap. The clean vocals are just absolutely unreal, and the guitar riffs are so cool.

I actually teared up listening to this.


----------



## Psyy (Sep 1, 2011)

I've never really liked TSF's harsh vocals, but this song was an exception. Really, really well done. Writing is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 1, 2011)

I have not stopped listenin to this song. Literally listened to it back to back about 5 times in a row, and it's been ages since I've done that. The guitar work makes me embarrassed to pick up the guitar, and the vocals, esp the clean vocals are just unreal. Seriously one of the best tracks I've heard in years, I can't wait for the CD.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 1, 2011)

This song is not new.... not even close. Good tune though. Very talented bunch of guys, good mix, really tight playing.


----------



## morgasm7 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think its new to the vast majority of people. Also this is the final studio version, as opposed to live clips of them playing it etc.


----------



## Parka Dez (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the all the feedback guys! Really appreciate everyone checking it out.

We all feel the album is a huge step up from the EP and can't wait to share more with you!


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 3, 2011)

sakeido said:


> This song is not new.... not even close. Good tune though. Very talented bunch of guys, good mix, really tight playing.



It was the first time I've ever seen the full song around anywhere. I've only seen snippets of it being played by Dez and Nolly, as it wasn't on the EP.


----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 8, 2011)

My band, The Safety Fire, have just come off a 3 week tour with Rise To Remain and Bleed From Within. Two awesome bands, be sure to check them out. This video is a little insight into the fun fun times we had.



I'm still getting used to this video editing malarky, but finding it a lot of fun. Appreciate any feedback!

Hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 11, 2011)

Wish I saw you guys in Glasgow, but I couldn't be bothered to take the train and you weren't headlining.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Oct 11, 2011)

You guys were sold out in Manchester, was pretty mad.


----------



## Tom MAF (Oct 11, 2011)

You guys were awesome in norwich, even though from the looks of it the laptop went haywire. The tone awesome awesome .


----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 11, 2011)

Tom MAF - Yeah, unfortunately had a few issues. Still working on a fool proof plan! Glad you dug it regardlessly!

Ninetyfour - Manchester was pretty damn awesome! Stage was quite odd, but a lot of fun. Lots of jumping about.

Mwoit - Lazy, lazy Mwoit  Next time!


----------



## nojyeloot (Oct 11, 2011)

Well made vid.

Album?


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 11, 2011)

Love how you guys play telecasters, cool song too!


----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks! The full length will be coming out early 2012. Add us up on facebook/twitter/tumblr or whatever to keep up to date with our goings on.


----------



## Randy (Oct 11, 2011)

Those teles


----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad you guys are digging the teles! Will hopefully have some hi-res pics soon. Also for anyone in the UK, my guitar appears on the back page of Guitar Buyer magazine. 

Randy - Nice sig


----------



## youshy (Oct 12, 2011)

Parka Dez said:


> Thanks! The full length will be coming out early 2012. Add us up on facebook/twitter/tumblr or whatever to keep up to date with our goings on.



Can't wait sooooo loooong!


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 12, 2011)

you guys rule, so much love for your work


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you Dez for some epic lulz at 1:09. I hope the tour was a blast


----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 23, 2011)

Check out this video of Huge Hammers Jo and I did for Guitar World. Can't deny that I was hyped getting this video out. 

The Safety Fire Show You How to Play "Huge Hammers" | Guitar World

We have also provided tabs for both guitar parts. Hope you guys dig it!


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool song man and nice video


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice, gents - love the track!


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 23, 2011)

I loved the titles for the different parts.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 23, 2011)

Epic is exactly how I would have described that riff. I actually saw this on facebook yesterday, and didn't have time, so I checked it earlier today. The whole lefty/righty thing makes for cool symmetry in the video.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool track, I really enjoy watching how people perform their pieces over just reading the tabs.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Oct 23, 2011)

I love seeing telecasters playing metal!


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 23, 2011)

YES TABS!!! 

love this tune


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 23, 2011)

So is the low a on the 6 string an octave below the 5th string A and the rest of the guitar is standard tuning?


----------



## Rashputin (Oct 23, 2011)

Great riffs. Love the use of pinch harmonics and the groove part is so tasty. And super cool guitars : )


----------



## loktide (Oct 23, 2011)

awesome composition and playing 

i also really liked the aesthetics of as if there was a mirror between both of you (same guitar, lefty vs right-handed)


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 23, 2011)

SpaceDock said:


> So is the low a on the 6 string an octave below the 5th string A and the rest of the guitar is standard tuning?



Yep


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 23, 2011)

^Yeah that's pretty cool.


----------



## Lechugaz (Oct 23, 2011)

NICE!!


----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! Glad you are digging it. We just name the sections as we go for reference...they generally stick haha

Spacedock - just to confirm, that is correct!


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 23, 2011)

This is sick.

Now... to... cover... it...?


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 23, 2011)

I set my guitar up like this and it rocks! Moving between the 2 A's is definitely different feeling.


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 24, 2011)

This song is a blast to play. Almost have it nailed. I hope they plan on releasing more videos n tabs like this for other songs.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 24, 2011)

Always awesome seeing your teles !


----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 25, 2011)

*A little competition we are running on our FB*

Want to win some free swag?

We are giving away 5 signed shirts and plectrums to the first 5 people to upload a full cover of Huge Hammers to YouTube. If you haven't done so already get the tabs for either Jo or Dez's parts and get shredding. Once you have uploaded the video, email [email protected] with the subject "I WANT MY SWAG" and a link to your video. Good luck!

Jo - http://guitaraficionado.com/GW/The Safety Fire-Huge Hammers_Jo.pdf

Dez - http://guitaraficionado.com/GW/The Safety Fire-Huge Hammers_Dez.pdf


----------



## LucienT7 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sikth tuning


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 15, 2011)

I know there were The Safety Fire threads in the past but I don't think there was any thread specifically dedicated to the discussion of this great band. Anyway, here is a link to details about the debut album The Safety Fire: debut album details, release date announced | got-djent.com. For those too lazy to click, the release date in Feb 28th in the US. I'm very excited about this. Huge Hammers really hit the spot, and the 28th can't come soon enough.


----------



## Hallic (Dec 18, 2011)

can't wait!


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 21, 2011)

New video for Huge Hammers.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm proper hyped for it, could easily be one of the best albums of 2012 if their past work is anything to go by. It's cool to see Sections on the tracklisting, but I hope they've cut down the solo a li'l bit, it's absolutely amazing but goes a wee bit too far.


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 21, 2011)

This is probably my most anticipated album for 2012. Huge hammers absolutely blew me away and the giant leap they took from their EP is nothing short of astounding.

Also, that video was really good. Their singer has a lot of charisma. Then again, the entire band does, though the drummer does look like a drooling dog every now and again lol ;<_< Their stuff must be tiring to play though so I can't blame him!


----------



## Parka Dez (Dec 23, 2011)

This is the first single from our debut album "Grind The Ocean" which is being released by InsideOut Music/Century Media - Feb 27th (UK/EU) and Feb 28th (US).

The album was produced and mixed by myself, and mastered by Jens Bogren. Can't wait to get it out! Album artwork is below. Love to hear peoples feedback on everything and anything!


----------



## The Grief Hole (Dec 23, 2011)

nice one, dude. Looking forward to the album.


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 23, 2011)

Love this song, love this video


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 23, 2011)

With Telecasters? Fuck yeah!

Congrats on the video dude, I'm digging your music.


----------



## Hankey (Dec 23, 2011)

I saw you guys live with Periphery and Monuments in Tilburg last year. It was awesome . Really looking forward to your album!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 23, 2011)

Fuck yes. \m/


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 23, 2011)

really refreshing to see guys bringing the br00talz on a telecaster!!!


----------



## Solodini (Dec 23, 2011)

Is your singer Scottish? He kinda sounds it in the way he says some words like "hurts".


----------



## Murmel (Dec 23, 2011)

I love everything about this song. But I just have to say that your vocalist's clean vocals are fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 23, 2011)

Those Wirebird Teles are ridiculous.


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 23, 2011)

Hankey said:


> I saw you guys live with Periphery and Monuments in Tilburg last year. It was awesome . Really looking forward to your album!



Haha same. Epically stoked for this album too.


----------



## Parka Dez (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and support guys, much appreciated!

Hankey - Awesome! We loved Tilburg, hopefully we will back soon!

Solodini - He isn't, but supposedly looks like David Tennant! haha


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 23, 2011)

YAY!!!! i was waiting for more from your band as soon as I whatched a video of the guitarists playing on guitarworld I think it was idk but I about pissed myself when I heard it.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounding goooood. Love the tele usage.


----------



## lobee (Dec 23, 2011)

2:37 - "Spaceships tiger!"

Can't unhear!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome. Great video. Been a fan since the Sections EP. Can't wait for the new album.


----------



## Espaul (Dec 23, 2011)

I've seen inside out posting about you a lot on facebook 

Quality production!


----------



## Vision (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol, I just happened to have your youtube link opened in another window with this song on repeat. You guys are _SICK_ sick sick....


----------



## Severance (Dec 24, 2011)

I actually saw this the other day when you guys put it up on your youtube and then Immediately favorited it. Love you guys stuff. 

And btw its "this makeshift dagger" not spaceship tiger


----------



## Xaios (Dec 24, 2011)

I await the "Fender = Djent" magazine ad.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome stuff! I really enjoyed the song, and I look forward to hearing more from you guys! 

EDIT: I just remembered the thread regarding those custom Teles... Sick guitars!


----------



## Kamin (Dec 25, 2011)

Huge Hammers is definitely one of my favorite songs. I can't wait to get my hands on the whole album. Keep up the good work and thanks for making some bad ass music.


----------



## keshav (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats Dez! Looks absolutely fantastic and LOVE the song  Respect.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 25, 2011)

awesome song guys....congrats on the vid too 



Severance said:


> ...And btw its "this makeshift dagger" not spaceship tiger



so, its not "hairpin trigger" then...

note to self: must re-calibrate foreign accent translator


----------



## Alimination (Dec 25, 2011)

I can't look at fish's the same way again, thanks to stealth's video. lol

But great production man, you guys are great.


----------



## JPMike (Dec 25, 2011)

I loved the Sections album, have it playing quite a lot lately.

I really love your sound!!!


I have to say one thing though, Nothing beats the high straps and those guitars almost choking you. Love it!!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 25, 2011)

Ohhh man this is great! I can`t freaking wait for the new album! When I saw the Huge hammers playthrough, I was like yes! I hope it will be available on Amazon, its the only place I can order from :/ 
For anyone looking for the playthrough, here it is:

I`m really interested in the scale of their necks, I doubt its standard.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 25, 2011)

Awesome video. Lefty FTW!!


----------



## Nile (Dec 25, 2011)

First video at 1:10, the bassist's face.


----------



## Severance (Dec 25, 2011)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> awesome song guys....congrats on the vid too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could do what I did and just watch this everyday.


----------



## xeL (Dec 25, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> I`m really interested in the scale of their necks, I doubt its standard.



25.5" - Standard


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 25, 2011)

interesting music 
I'd might have to get that album when it's out ^_^


----------



## themike (Dec 25, 2011)

You shouldn't be allowed to play such bright colored guitars in a black and white video! haha

Great job as per usual man


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 25, 2011)

Still love the shit outta this song. Been playin it on guitar as well, seriously some of the funnest shit I've learned in a while. To the band members: will there be any more songs released before the official cd release? There is a version of DMB online that is different than the EP, sounds like it could be the album version based on the vastly improved vocals and better production. Also, I know you guys are gonna be some cool mandudes and release tabs since there will be way too many awesome riffs to learn by ear. Right?!?!?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 25, 2011)

xeL said:


> 25.5" - Standard


 
Cool. Are you from Saftey Fire?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 26, 2011)

Severance said:


> You could do what I did and just watch this everyday...


thx, now i know i was wrong on most of the lyrics to the song 

still great stuff tho...the vocals are unique & cool.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 26, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> Cool. Are you from Saftey Fire?



It's all in here yo.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/159544-ngd-wirebird-super-teles.html


----------



## Parka Dez (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the great feedback guys, it is much appreciated!

Iamasingularity - The album should most definitely be on Amazon! Glad you are digging it. Also the guitars 25.5 inch, but 23 frets.

Sikthness - We are thinking about doing a tab book, just working out if we have enough time. There should also be some more music before the album comes out!

Also for anyone interested here is the making of the video


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 26, 2011)

Thats awesome!, I`m definitely looking forward to the new stuff. I`ve never come across a 23 fret tele before. Also may I know who this is? Joaquin? Derya?


----------



## Parka Dez (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm Derya, although most people call me Dez.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 26, 2011)

Dez it is then. Does Joe have an account on here?


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 26, 2011)

Parka Dez said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback guys, it is much appreciated!
> 
> Sikthness - We are thinking about doing a tab book, just working out if we have enough time. There should also be some more music before the album comes out!




Awesome. Id definately purchase a tab book. I'm sure plenty of others would as well.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Dec 26, 2011)

I´m really digging your music, awesome album cover, too!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 26, 2011)

The last minute of that was epic. Love it.


----------



## AxelvonKreon (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice work :>


----------



## Dickicker (Dec 26, 2011)

bad ass


----------



## 808 (Dec 26, 2011)

so sick you guys sound great!


----------



## 808 (Dec 26, 2011)

you guys on itunes?


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 26, 2011)

808 said:


> you guys on itunes?



Their album comes out Feb 28, 2012 in the US.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 27, 2011)

Can`t wait!


----------



## Ckackley (Dec 27, 2011)

F*cking awesome !!! The clean vocals are amazing ! Even the rougher vocals sound good to me which I'm usually not into. Everyone in the band seems top notch. Mad props to the bass player too!!! I'll be checking that album out as soon as it drops here !


----------



## Fiction (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so fucking excited for this release, also the quieter section around 3:10 reminds me of BTBAM So much. Love everything you've released so far and can't wait for GTO


----------



## Parka Dez (Dec 27, 2011)

Iamasingularity - He doesn't, any questions I'll pass them on!

808 - Huge Hammers is up on iTunes, and as someone already mentioned our album will be out Feb 27th (EU) Feb 28th (US) online as well as in all good retailers!

Thanks for all the feedback brüs!


----------



## mphsc (Dec 27, 2011)

Love the breakdown. This I will purchase.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 27, 2011)

Parka Dez said:


> Iamasingularity - He doesn't, any questions I'll pass them on!


 
Awesome! Also is the album going to be available for preorder (Amazon) any time soon?


----------



## MistaMarko (Dec 27, 2011)

Video is awesome!


----------



## 808 (Dec 29, 2011)

Did some of you guys go to berkley?


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've seen your guys' name around a few times. I have no idea why it took me this long to listen to you, but holy shit. Not only is this video awesome, but your music is almost like the perfect mix of everything I like.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Dec 29, 2011)

video is awesome, music is awesome, artwork is awesome, the guitars look aweseome.
everything is awesome man


----------



## Parka Dez (Dec 29, 2011)

Iamasingularity - Preorders and the like will be going up in the New Year

808 - None of us went to Berkley, although when I was in my teens I did want for many years. How come you ask?

Levi79 - Thanks for taking the time to check us out, and glad you are digging it!

Mysticlamp - Cheers brü!

Thanks for all the comments and feedback guys, it is much appreciated. Please keep sharing it with your friends.


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 29, 2011)

Great video, music and album artwork. Looking forward to this


----------



## 808 (Dec 29, 2011)

can't wait for this album!


----------



## 808 (Dec 29, 2011)

ooo hmm i thought you guys went to berkley great school! But you guys are all very talented! can't wait for your cd and tours! Come to Seattle. Everything is very well put together in your music.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Dec 30, 2011)

holy crap, come to the states


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 30, 2011)

Classy video imo, great song! Looking forward to the release


----------



## Parka Dez (Jan 1, 2012)

Cheers guys! We hope to be in the States at some point in 2012!


----------



## mondertonian (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sorry, but this whole song gave me chills. Thanks for this 

Definitely planning on buying this and supporting this music anyway I can. Hope to see you live someday, keep it up!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jan 3, 2012)

Seriously, if the rest of the album is even remotely as bas ass as this song, I will gladly exchange my money for your goods and/or services.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 4, 2012)

I kinda dig the song, but after seeing the lyric video, I'm left wondering... What on earth are you singing about?


----------



## p0t_h3ad529 (Jan 5, 2012)

First listen and i'm hooked EPIC tone that blends awesomely from deep distortion to a beautiful clean. Also this is what I what I imagen being on coke and playing guitar would be like! keep it metal! \m/


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 5, 2012)

p0t_h3ad529 said:


> First listen and i'm hooked EPIC tone that blends awesomely from deep distortion to a beautiful clean. Also this is what I what I imagen being on coke and playing guitar would be like! keep it metal! \m/



^^^
LOL


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jan 5, 2012)

Have liked this song for a while, really great writing, cannot wait for the album to drop, definitely going to get in on the preorders!


----------



## 808 (Jan 6, 2012)

its cool to see a band using 6 strings and there so heavy with fatty tones!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 6, 2012)

808 said:


> its cool to see a band using 6 strings and there so heavy with fatty tones!!


and tele's to boot!


----------



## 808 (Jan 6, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> and tele's to boot!



agreed!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 6, 2012)

I remember seeing you guys live in February last year. I liked your sound, but I wasn't sure bout the vocals.
But now listening to this song a couple hundred times I have to say that he has a very special and unique voice! Love his shouts and his cleans, love it!!! He gives this already awesome band a very special touch! <3
The guitar playing is phenomenal too, I really have to get your CD! The teles rock hard!^^
Cheers!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 6, 2012)

Gotta love Inteledjent music.


----------



## p0t_h3ad529 (Jan 7, 2012)

Youtube is down and there is no other way to listen to this song!! I think I'm going to go kick small children!


----------



## Parka Dez (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind word and support guys! Really appreciated. Can't for everyone to hear the album!


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 7, 2012)

Great song, took some days to learn but was worth it covering it.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jan 7, 2012)

don't know how i feel about the robot/fearfactory type vocals that are in there every now and then, but i still feel like this is going to be a day-one buy. it feels like a really good break from the kind of stuff i've been listening to lately. i don't like that feeling of getting in my car and leaving the cd player off because i don't feel in the mood for anything.

also: you gimme that guitar tone you got.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 8, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> I kinda dig the song, but after seeing the lyric video, I'm left wondering... What on earth are you singing about?



Imma take a MAD stab in the dark but 

kinda sounds like the lyrics are about a writer who's going insane and seeing Crows attack him...but he's really just crazy and mutilating himself @[email protected]


----------



## CurTro-P (Jan 8, 2012)

Best song released of 2011 imo


----------



## Lukifer (Jan 8, 2012)

Sweet video and great song to go along with it. What kind of cabinets are those in the video???


----------



## Parka Dez (Jan 8, 2012)

Zilla 4x12s loaded with V30s.

There is a run down of our live rig here.
RIGGED: THE SAFETY FIRE GUITARIST DERYA &#8220;DEZ&#8221; NAGLE | MetalSucks


----------



## Lukifer (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice! The red with wheat grill looks almost identical to the Avatar Cab I use!!! Was like what is that......


----------



## xeL (Jan 10, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> Cool. Are you from Saftey Fire?


 
One can wish.


----------



## fabriarockz (Jan 22, 2012)

can't have enough of that "reared back, soaked in red" mellow section...
it's a perpetual shiver down my spine...
it perfectly complements the "piece of flesh in my eye" section which is very well composed.

good job sir...


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 22, 2012)

Preeeeeeeeeee- ordered. Really happy with the price, including shipping.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm going to cover this amazing song within the next week or so. It's a lot of fun to play. Preorders are up? Sweet, going to have to get me some of that 

edit: I can't find any preorders 

edit 2: Oh, CM Distro has em, I was hoping for some preorder packages, hope they appear on the 28th when international orders are available.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 22, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> I'm going to cover this amazing song within the next week or so. It's a lot of fun to play. Preorders are up? Sweet, going to have to get me some of that
> 
> edit: I can't find any preorders



Sorry mate. I live in --- and the pre orders for stuff usually get here
1st. Here`s the link if you want to see the page: 

Edit: Link ommited.

Edit: Glad you found them.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, I *can* preorder, but I want to wait and see if some packages/more info appear when it gets closer.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 22, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> Yeah, I *can* preorder, but I want to wait and see if some packages/more info appear when it gets closer.



Ahh packages, I see. Ya that would be nice but it probably won`t be available in my country. Do inform us, if you see one when its out for orders.


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 7, 2012)

My band, The Safety Fire, has just put up preorders for our album Grind The Ocean. Above is the first teaser from the album. More to come soon!

US Preorders - The Safety Fire
UK & EU - http://thesafetyfire.firebrandstore.com/

Sorry for the shameless self promotion!


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yeah I saw this on FB. Forgot to pre order this. I should be on top of this, your album art cover is my wallpaper on my phone. 

Doing it right now. 

EDIT: DONE


----------



## The Uncreator (Feb 7, 2012)

Huge Hammers is like crack, cant wait for this.


----------



## nostealbucket (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 7, 2012)

Good god that sounded amazing!!!


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 7, 2012)

I will definitely be ordering this. Huge Hammers is incredibly good, so I'm sure the album won't disappoint. It sounds great 
Oh and nice tattoo!


----------



## Miek (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing you live.


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 8, 2012)

Miek said:


> Looking forward to hearing you live.



Fucking Mint!

I'm so stoked for TSF in Ohio. though i wish they were coming to Pittsburgh Area.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 8, 2012)

This release is what I've been waiting for.


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys! Much appreciated.

We can't wait to play in the US, will hopefully meet some of you then!


----------



## bhakan (Feb 8, 2012)

Have to preorder this. I think I've listened to Huge Hammers every single day since it was released.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 8, 2012)

I cannot wait for this.
If Huge Hammers is any representation of how fucking awesome the entire album is going to be...


----------



## ToniS (Feb 8, 2012)

Most anticipated album of the year for me.


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Feb 8, 2012)

I cannot WAIT for this album man, like it was said above Huge Hammers is one hell of a tune, that shit knocks! And those Wirebirds Tele's...  beautiful


----------



## Randy (Feb 8, 2012)

I approve of mustachioed bird tattoos.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 8, 2012)

Maybe I'm outta the loop or something... or just developmentally challenged.
Is this still due out this month? Or was it pushed back to April?
Please say it ain't the latter... or I'll shit a giraffe.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 8, 2012)

Parka Dez said:


> Thanks for the support guys! Much appreciated.
> 
> We can't wait to play in the US, will hopefully meet some of you then!



Can I have your tele?


----------



## WolleK (Feb 8, 2012)

Saw you last year in Köln/Cologne.. you were awesome- also bought a shirt on concert ... and will now pre order your cd. 


Is there a possibility to get a signed poster ?


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 9, 2012)

sk3ks1s said:


> Maybe I'm outta the loop or something... or just developmentally challenged.
> Is this still due out this month? Or was it pushed back to April?
> Please say it ain't the latter... or I'll shit a giraffe.



The official release date has been pushed back to April, but we are still sending out preorders for the original date. More info here!

https://www.facebook.com/notes/the-...e-for-original-release-date/10150579508524350


WolleK - We will definitely try to make that happen!

Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 9, 2012)

Is there gonna be a digital copy available?


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 9, 2012)

Dudes, Im not kidding let me tell you this brief story:

So im on the internet, and I read that TSF has posted an album update. Then I click. Then I see the release date pushed back. Before I had a chance to read more, the electricity goes out cuz some inconsiderate pile of lobster shit hit a telephone pole. It felt like I got gut punched. Took the wind right out of my sails, if you will. I haven't been this excited for CD in a long time, probably since Periphery. ANd before that Death of a Dead Day.

Most anticipated album of the year for me. I know you wont let me down.


----------



## numberonejrio (Feb 9, 2012)

Stoked to see you guys in milwaukee with protest! I'll have to pick up the album if its out by then.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 10, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> Before I had a chance to read more, the electricity goes out cuz some inconsidering pile of lobster shit hit a telephone pole.



Maybe it's different where you live, but most people around these parts don't run their automobiles into line poles for the shear thrill of it... or to ruin the neighborhood's day. There's a good chance it was an accident. There is also a good chance that if the impact was great enough to cause a power disturbance, then there was quite a bit of damage to the car and it's occupants.
You're probably right though, they just wrapped their care around a pole to mildly inconvenience you.*

* *I apologize for going off topic in this otherwise exciting and awesome thread about an amazing band releasing an album that I literally cannot wait for... but seriously kid.*


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 10, 2012)

sk3ks1s said:


> Maybe it's different where you live, but most people around these parts don't run their automobiles into line poles for the shear thrill of it... or to ruin the neighborhood's day. There's a good chance it was an accident. There is also a good chance that if the impact was great enough to cause a power disturbance, then there was quite a bit of damage to the car and it's occupants.
> You're probably right though, they just wrapped their care around a pole to mildly inconvenience you.*
> 
> **I apologize for going off topic in this otherwise exciting and awesome thread about an amazing band releasing an album that I literally cannot wait for... but seriously kid.*


 

Take it easy, I thought itd be obvious I was just messin around about bein annoyed by someone hittin a pole. I know the kids who hit it, and they are all fine, except a few bumps n bruises. 

And


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 10, 2012)

Shit double post, sorry!


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 10, 2012)

What you guys should do is, make a Scottish tour date.


----------



## Doug N (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds like Richard fucking Patrick (Filter) singing for a fucking heavy band. Which is fucking good.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 11, 2012)

Grind The Ocean: The Safety Fire: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads

Amazon has samples online of all the songs


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 11, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> Grind The Ocean: The Safety Fire: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads
> 
> Amazon has samples online of all the songs



Dear god. 
All of them sound so damn good. I cannot wait to hear the full thing, but now I am going to be so impatient for my pre-order to get here.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 11, 2012)

Vicissitude27 said:


> Dear god.
> All of them sound so damn good. I cannot wait to hear the full thing, but now I am going to be so impatient for my pre-order to get here.



Same here. It really does sound amazing. Guitar tone is stellar!

Dez, what did you record with, pickups+guitar wise? BKP Rebel Yell in your swamp ash blackmachine?


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! Glad you are all as hyped as we are!

JaeSwift - I used my b6 and b2 which at the time both had Rebel Yell + VHII combo.

Second teaser is now up!


----------



## Murmel (Feb 11, 2012)

Sweet stuff.

I just can't get over how awesome Huge Hammers is, especially that last riff. Gives me chills every time.

I'd kill for a bass tab


----------



## TheSilentWater (Feb 11, 2012)

Pre-ordered with the sweatshirt. Shit's gonna be so cash. Beyond pumped for this release, and you bet your ass I'll be at the Nottingham date of the UK tour.


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 11, 2012)

awww yea. Sounds phenomenal. 

Any chance of a tab book? Huge hammers is one of my favorite songs to play, and I'm anticipating countless great riffs on this.

Also, will we be seeing any reviews anytime soon?


----------



## Miek (Feb 11, 2012)

Put my order down for my shirt and CD


----------



## The_Løst (Feb 11, 2012)

Can't fucking wait for these guys to come to kansas! You guys are a breath of fresh air for me I needed something new and amazing and you guys deliver. I RAPED the replay button on HH and DMB. I will be the one in kansas screaming along with you and jumping up and down because that's all I want to do when I hear you guys. Truely original truely BADASS!


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 14, 2012)

Sikthness - Tab book is definitely something we will think about doing. And if you search for Grind The Ocean you will find some reviews of it!

Latest Teaser


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Feb 14, 2012)

Ordered the T-shirt + CD bundle, tempted to buy another T-shirt, the snakes one...looks ace! Great designs guys


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 14, 2012)

Parka Dez said:


> Sikthness - Tab book is definitely something we will think about doing. And if you search for Grind The Ocean you will find some reviews of it!
> 
> Latest Teaser





TSF teasers > most releases .

I appreciate the response on the tab book, but with all do respect to yourselves and other bands, its always "we plan on releasing it", or "tab book is in the works". And sadly, it never sees the light of day. Or they say they will release new tablature soon, and make loving fans wait forever *cough* Corelia *cough*.


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 14, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> TSF teasers > most releases .
> 
> I appreciate the response on the tab book, but with all do respect to yourselves and other bands, its always "we plan on releasing it", or "tab book is in the works". And sadly, it never sees the light of day. Or they say they will release new tablature soon, and make loving fans wait forever *cough* Corelia *cough*.



yah this seems to be true. i think one of the only bands that follows through regularly with that is Protest the Hero. Luke and Tim say that they actually enjoy doing it because of a number of reasons.

And yah thanks again Dez for the Blue Serpent shirt. It's definitely a great buy. and tell Jo that hes got a really great design skill.


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 16, 2012)

Another teaser!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 19, 2012)

Those moves!
The fuck you at in this metal music shit? Ain't no bitches in that.

You'd best be meltin' faces with them dance chops. You'd be fightin' em off with a stick.


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 19, 2012)

Parka Dez said:


> Another teaser!




It seems Dez knows a tad bit of capoeira.....or breakdancing techniques.......or interpretive dance?


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 20, 2012)

haha Thanks guys. I have had no formal dance lessons....apart from 7 years of tap and 10 years of contemporary Flamenco. #jokes


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Dez.
I wanna pre-order your album, but I don't want a physical copy. Is there a digital copy available for pre-order?


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 20, 2012)

In Europe there should be on iTunes and Amazon. Cheers!


----------



## Contra (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't wait to hear the album and see you guys; everything sounds great!


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 20, 2012)

Parka Dez said:


> Thanks guys! Glad you are all as hyped as we are!
> 
> JaeSwift - I used my b6 and b2 which at the time both had Rebel Yell + VHII combo.



Do you have more than one B2? I know you're selling the sapele one. I'm just curious because even if I don't own a BM (and perhaps never will...), I love seeing Doug's creations. He's truly a luthier of a different caliber.


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 23, 2012)

This is a new song from my band's debut album "Grind The Ocean".

It's out tomorrow in Europe, April 9th UK and April 10th US. Engineered, mixed and produced by myself and mastered by Jens Bogren.

Love to hear people's feedback. Can't wait for it to be released!

Thanks for all the support so far.


----------



## bhakan (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't wait for my pre-order
Also, does the US pre-order come on the 27th also and have the digipak? It doesn't specify and it looks like a different shirt and stuff


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 23, 2012)

I love the vocal direction in this song. The chorus/part with "Forward Motion," is so damn catchy. And that break that was in the first teaser is so damn heavy. This will be my favorite album this year.


----------



## Randy (Feb 23, 2012)

Everything I love about The Safety Fire, all in one song.


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 23, 2012)

Damn. Other bands need to take notice. This is how you make great music. I am quite literally dying to hear this CD. Its just so rare these days that a unique band comes along, with their own sound, with technical skill as well as songwriting ability.


----------



## brutalwizard (Feb 24, 2012)

lovin this!!


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Feb 24, 2012)

Honestly thought it was boring. I was addicted to Huge Hammers, but this wasn't doing much for me.


----------



## The Beard (Feb 24, 2012)

This is what I call quality music 
I think the singer is my new favorite vocalist, he has such an amazing singing voice and his screaming is very unique


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 24, 2012)

Guess what just arrived with the mail?

Gonna listen to the whole album right away!


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 24, 2012)

It arrived I have listened it...

FUCKING LOVE IT!

I think Huge Hammers was a good "Teaser", you guys definitely have your own style! I love the vocals, your singer is such a unique screamer, and the cleans are great!

I like that the album isn't too short like many albums nowadays!


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 24, 2012)

0 Xero 0 - I have a b6, no other b2 at the moment.

Goatchrist - Awesome! Can't tell you how happy we are that people will be getting their albums today. Glad you enjoy it! Woo!


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 24, 2012)

THE SAFETY FIRE - CIRCASSIAN BEAUTIES - YouTube

Darn it. It didn't auto embed. 

Anyways, new single online 

Also, the majority of the iTunes previews for the album are 1:30 long, and are in much better quality. Enjoy!


----------



## Darkstar124 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dat clean interlude.


----------



## Blondino (Feb 27, 2012)

Haven't dropped by here for a while. Man, you guys have really come far Dez! Really impressive stuff!


----------



## Jarlesworth (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds pretty damn good, man. I will definitely support you when I get a job to support myself  I'd say this is bookmark worthy.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 27, 2012)

Goatchrist said:


> Guess what just arrived with the mail?
> 
> Gonna listen to the whole album right away!



Jealous face.


----------



## jjfiegel (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so jealous. Amazon still says I'll get it tomorrow, though I'm wary because of the delayed release and it hasn't shipped out yet.


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 27, 2012)

dont worry. itll probably be here tomorrow. i dont think they were worried about tracking and things like that because they had a release date set. and if they were going to be late i think theyd have made an announcement.


----------



## jjfiegel (Feb 27, 2012)

See, that's what I thought, but in my three years of using Amazon I've never had anything ship this late. I'm just worried because I'm really excited to hear this album.


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 27, 2012)

is it really that late though. its only a day. and also i bought off of all in merch.com so ive really no idea what to expect in terms of prompt delivery. so im not trying to worry too much over it. though im extremely excited to receive it.


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 27, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> is it really that late though. its only a day. and also i bought off of all in merch.com so ive really no idea what to expect in terms of prompt delivery. so im not trying to worry too much over it. though im extremely excited to receive it.


 

Trustme. A day is far too long to wait to hear it. Its practically an eternity. Thats like telling a junkie they will get their shit in a couple hours n relax. This is easily album of the year so far for me. I know there are a ton of huge releases coming in the next few months, but you people need to realize, this cd is very very fucking good. 

Also I was quite shocked to hear changes made to Huge Hammers. Its just as good this way. The problem is, I just about nailed the version from the Lyric video, now I have more work to do!. Also a question I had: In Sections, the solo at the end which was originally a collaboration with Pin had been shortened, I'm assuming you just cut out Pin's stuff? Also, any chance of hearing rerecorded/reworked versions of Aphasic or Spoilage?


----------



## Kamin (Feb 27, 2012)

The solo in Animal King is so fucking perfect.


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 27, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> Trustme. A day is far too long to wait to hear it. Its practically an eternity. Thats like telling a junkie they will get their shit in a couple hours n relax. This is easily album of the year so far for me. I know there are a ton of huge releases coming in the next few months, but you people need to realize, this cd is very very fucking good.
> 
> Also I was quite shocked to hear changes made to Huge Hammers. Its just as good this way. The problem is, I just about nailed the version from the Lyric video, now I have more work to do!. Also a question I had: In Sections, the solo at the end which was originally a collaboration with Pin had been shortened, I'm assuming you just cut out Pin's stuff? Also, any chance of hearing rerecorded/reworked versions of Aphasic or Spoilage?



Agreed, and i apologize. I forget how crazy i get sometimes about CD's. though i didnt seem like it before i have been shooting to my mailbox everytime i hear the mail truck in the morning. WAITING AND WAITING. i just wish theyd release another song.

but are the changes bad or good? does it change the entire song or just add a bit too it?


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 27, 2012)

This is fantastic. I'm preordering this tomorrow. The two songs we've hard so far have gone far beyond convincing me. I can't wait to get this album!


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 29, 2012)

So the album has been out for 2 days  I bought mine via iTunes and I REALLY love it. To me it's progressive metal at it's finest. There's an incredible amount of variation to it and the melodies, riffs and sheer feel of every song is amazing. The one song I'm not that fond of (yet) is DMB (FDP). I'm hoping that will eventually grow on me though.

What do you guys think?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 29, 2012)

Love it!
It had quite the teaser (Huge Hammers) to live up to.
It did not disappoint.
Love the vocals. 
This will get a few plays in the foreseeable
future.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 29, 2012)

STILL not out in Australia


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Feb 29, 2012)

Preordered the Logo-Shirt Bundle, but it still hasn´t arrived.


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 29, 2012)

CyborgSlunk said:


> Preordered the Logo-Shirt Bundle, but it still hasn´t arrived.



yah in a different thread i said "It's not a big deal it's only a day late." but after a couple of days i'm startring to feel the effects of withdraw. and im not liking it. I'm seriously itching at my mailbox to here this awesome CD. its already BLOWING MY FUCKING MIND and i havent even heard more than 2 songs. excluding the redone version of "huge hammers"


----------



## bhakan (Feb 29, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> yah in a different thread i said "It's not a big deal it's only a day late." but after a couple of days i'm startring to feel the effects of withdraw. and im not liking it. I'm seriously itching at my mailbox to here this awesome CD. its already BLOWING MY FUCKING MIND and i havent even heard more than 2 songs. excluding the redone version of "huge hammers"


+1, I need this album!

Where can I find this redone huge hammers you speak of?


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 29, 2012)

its on the cd. thats where you get it. lol

what i meant was, ive heard "circassian beauties" and "DMB (FDP)" but havent heard the new "huge hammers" so therefore ive never heard huge hammers yet.


----------



## NaYoN (Feb 29, 2012)

I wish there was a stream so I could try before I buy... (I know there are other ways but I'd rather show my support by providing views on an official stream)


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 29, 2012)

More people need to be talking about this. A masterpiece, for sure. Its great from start to finish, but if I had to choose, I'd say the two 'old' songs are the weaker of the bunch, with DMP being better than Sections. I like both songs alot, but Huge Hammers, Floods of Colour, Circassian Beauties, Animal King, and the Title track are crazy good, and it feels like those two songs (more Sections than DMP) are less developed. There is so much going on in every song, so many great parts. I mean, Floods of Colour is so good that I had goose bumps for like 20 min after hearing it, then felt ashamed as I looked at my guitar and thought to myself "why wont you make these sounds!!"


----------



## yellowv (Feb 29, 2012)

Is the album not available on itunes?


----------



## Dan Halen (Mar 1, 2012)

yellowv said:


> Is the album not available on itunes?



sadly only in the UK. but yes it is.


----------



## ToniS (Mar 1, 2012)

"We are the logiiiic!"

So good.


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 1, 2012)

I got the album on iTunes though im in the Netherlands


----------



## yellowv (Mar 1, 2012)

Well damn I would have preordered a physical copy if I kmew that.


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 1, 2012)

About halfway through the album.







It sounds great. Now to juggle this and TRAM for the next week...


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 1, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> More people need to be talking about this. A masterpiece, for sure. Its great from start to finish, but if I had to choose, I'd say the two 'old' songs are the weaker of the bunch, with DMP being better than Sections. I like both songs alot, but Huge Hammers, Floods of Colour, Circassian Beauties, Animal King, and the Title track are crazy good, and it feels like those two songs (more Sections than DMP) are less developed. There is so much going on in every song, so many great parts. I mean, Floods of Colour is so good that I had goose bumps for like 20 min after hearing it, then felt ashamed as I looked at my guitar and thought to myself "why wont you make these sounds!!"



I fully agree with you, though I think DMB and Sections seem less because the rest of the tracks are just so friggin' stellar. It really shows a HUGE leap in musicianship. Imagine how their sophomore release would be


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 2, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> I fully agree with you, though I think DMB and Sections seem less because the rest of the tracks are just so friggin' stellar. It really shows a HUGE leap in musicianship. Imagine how their sophomore release would be


 

Exactly what I was thinkin. I like them too, but the other songs are flawless. Every riff, every verse, every chorus, every vocal line, the lyrics, the drumming and basswork, are just spectactular. And as far as a sophomore cd, I already can't wait. I had read somewhere they were already a good ways done with writing a follow up.


----------



## Axel32 (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone know if "preorders" are still being shipped from Allinmerch even if they were ordered after the 27th? I ordered mine on the 29th along with a few other things, and haven't heard anything from 'em since they emailed me my invoice at the time of the order.

Edit: Nevermind, I realised that it isn't out in the U.S till the beginning of April, looks like i'll have to wait by my front door for a month, or just buy it on itunes...


----------



## bhakan (Mar 2, 2012)

I still haven't gotten my preorder . Anyone else who ordered from allinmerch get their preorders yet?


----------



## Dan Halen (Mar 2, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> Exactly what I was thinkin. I like them too, but the other songs are flawless. Every riff, every verse, every chorus, every vocal line, the lyrics, the drumming and basswork, are just spectactular. And as far as a sophomore cd, I already can't wait. I had read somewhere they were already a good ways done with writing a follow up.



you just made me cry a little. i cant wait for them to release a new album. this ones already Phenomenal.

Also no i havent gotten mine either from ALLINMERCH. but i did DL it since i already spent the money on it with the shirt too.so no harm no fowl.
Cant wait to get the CD though. itll sound much better than my Ipod.


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is a cover of part of Floods of Colour:



Good shit. Not me by the way.


----------



## DLG (Mar 3, 2012)

checked this about because of all the hype here, and this album put me to sleep. 

sounds like a diet coke version of sikth to me.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd be all over this I hate firebrand due to previous bad experience with them. The bigcartel page seems to have been taken town. Will probably just hold out until the official release date to get the CD, as hard as it is


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 3, 2012)

Seems like there was some problem with my transaction , so I might have to try to order again. For you european fella's, where did you purchase your copy except amazon, I dont own a cc.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 3, 2012)

cant wait to get this in the mail


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 3, 2012)

Cyntex said:


> Seems like there was some problem with my transaction , so I might have to try to order again. For you european fella's, where did you purchase your copy except amazon, I dont own a cc.



UK: http://thesafetyfire.firebrandstore.com/


----------



## James B (Mar 3, 2012)

DLG said:


> checked this about because of all the hype here, and this album put me to sleep.
> 
> sounds like a diet coke version of sikth to me.



Yeah everything sounds good but it doesn't have enough punch for me. Album could grow on me though, who knows.


----------



## bhakan (Mar 3, 2012)

DLG said:


> sounds like a diet coke version of sikth to me.


I think this is kinda why I like it so much. I love Sikth, but their a little too insane for me to listen to for long periods of time. This maintains some of the awesome technical stuff like Sikth but also has more melodies and chill moments.


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 3, 2012)

bhakan said:


> I think this is kinda why I like it so much. I love Sikth, but their a little too insane for me to listen to for long periods of time. This maintains some of the awesome technical stuff like Sikth but also has more melodies and chill moments.


 
I love the crazy shit in SikTh, and I love the 'chill' stuff on Grind the Ocean. It flows really well, imo.


----------



## gunch (Mar 3, 2012)

James B said:


> Yeah everything sounds good but it doesn't have enough punch for me. Album could grow on me though, who knows.



Thirded, I can't get past the 4th track without wanting to listen to something else.


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know if this has been said before, but Huge Hammers has one of the best drums sounds ever, IMO. I'm going to try and get that tom and snare sound on all of my recordings from now on! Other than that, though, meh. The album isn't forgettable, but it isn't anything to warrant excitement about a followup record.

But, the riffs are good, I dig the vocals, and the guitar tones are sweet. Just not my cup of tea, overall.


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've really been enjoying this album. Definitely some talented dudes. I haven't stopped listening to it since it came out actually.


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 4, 2012)

after getting my Preorder and listening to it more, it really blows my mind with its uniqueness. i really REALLY enjoy the album.

i am still hoping that on the the american PTH tour, all you guys stop in boise,idaho on your day off 4/5 when you will be in the state because it is the only and fastest route between seattle WA and Salt lake city, utah


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 4, 2012)

DLG said:


> sounds like a diet coke version of sikth to me.


And diet coke tastes nothing like regular coke whatsoever.

The only similarities I see inbetween the two are that they both used Dropped A tuning. (AADGBE/AGCFAD) ...thats it really


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 4, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> And diet coke tastes nothing like regular coke whatsoever.
> 
> The only similarities I see inbetween the two are that they both used Dropped A tuning. (AADGBE/AGCFAD) ...thats it really



AFAIK Sikth is either _drop C#_ or _standard D# dropped to G#_ (same as TSF, but a half note lower).


----------



## crg123 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sigh... I'm so sad this isnt on itunes in the State's yet... I've been looking forward to this album for months but I never pre-ordered cause I figured I could just get a digital copy plus im in Berlin now so it'd be hard for me to actually receive the physical copy... I'm sure from the comments that It'll be just as amazing as I thought it would. Any estimated itunes Release date anyone? Thanks, sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, I asked them on facebook and they said there was a problem with the cds or something. It isn't something that's in their control as far as I know. They should be here soon though and it'll be awesome.


----------



## Misanthropy (Mar 5, 2012)

Self titled track is the tits.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Mar 6, 2012)

Got my bundle today. The shirt looks a little cheap, but it´s ok. Still have to listen to it. The poster looks pretty nice.


----------



## Hirschberger (Mar 6, 2012)

bhakan said:


> I think this is kinda why I like it so much. I love Sikth, but their a little too insane for me to listen to for long periods of time. This maintains some of the awesome technical stuff like Sikth but also has more melodies and chill moments.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Mar 6, 2012)

The documentary on the CD is actually pretty neat, be sure to check it out if you have the album .


----------



## Poho (Mar 13, 2012)

Already talked to Dez about it, but I want the whole band to know that I love the album!


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Mar 13, 2012)

I listened to it about 15 times now and i really love it. Best album I heard since a long time. The part I love the most is the breakdown in Floods of Colour .


----------



## goherpsNderp (Mar 13, 2012)

when does the album release in the US? the allinmerch site doesn't say, nor does my order confirmation email from a while back.

EDIT: nevermind. FINALLY got a non-blocked site with a date. i hate my work filters... *APRIL 10 IS MY BIRTHDAY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah after ordering twice I finally got my copy, love the artwork btw!


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Mar 14, 2012)

Allinmerch said they still hadn't gotten the shipment of cds from the band/label when I emailed them this weekend. Hopefully they'll get here soon. The wait is killing me >__<'


----------



## Axel32 (Mar 15, 2012)

They still haven't gotten them? damn, that explains why i'm still waiting for an order confirmation from 'em. I wonder when they'll finally arrive.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 15, 2012)

Took me a bit to get adjusted to the sound, but this stuff is fucking awesome!


----------



## lava (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm usually hesitant to really criticize a band publicly, but I feel pretty strongly about this one because I think The Safety Fire has so much potential:

The singer has got to stop screaming. Everything about this band is unbelievably awesome, but the one-note screaming just ruins it. I played Huge Hammers for a buddy, and his comment was "talk about drawing a crayon moustache on the Mona Lisa" in reference to the screaming. And when he sings clean his voice is absolutely _gorgeous_, which just makes you lament the screaming more. If it weren't for that, this band could be one of the best bands I've ever heard.


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 16, 2012)

lava said:


> I'm usually hesitant to really criticize a band publicly, but I feel pretty strongly about this one because I think The Safety Fire has so much potential:
> 
> The singer has got to stop screaming. Everything about this band is unbelievably awesome, but the one-note screaming just ruins it. I played Huge Hammers for a buddy, and his comment was "talk about drawing a crayon moustache on the Mona Lisa" in reference to the screaming. And when he sings clean his voice is absolutely _gorgeous_, which just makes you lament the screaming more. If it weren't for that, this band could be one of the best bands I've ever heard.


 

I really like his screaming. Its different, but I think it fits. However, i wouldnt freak out if they decided to minimize or completely do away w/ screams in favor of all cleans.


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 16, 2012)

Actually, when there is screaming involved I actually know whtat;s he singing, I love the clean vocals, but without a booklet it is near impossible to know what he is singing about.


----------



## Doug N (Mar 16, 2012)

I posted this earlier, but when he sings clean the sound a lot like a heavier version of Filter. I like both the clean and the other.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Mar 20, 2012)

I love Sean's screams. They're more of a hardcore shout type delivery. They're very different from most vocalists which is one of the main reasons I like them other than the fact that they suit the music very well IMO. Can we please save the vocalist discussions. They're obviously happy with Sean and the way he uses his instrument. The Periphery thread is already full of entitled fanbois who think they're entitled to demand how a band should play/who should be in the band/whether they should have vocals or not (I'm not saying any of you fall into that category, but I would like to avoid this; it's not a form of constructive criticism so it doesn't help anybody).


----------



## Sir Applesauce (Mar 21, 2012)

This band. 

THIS BAND.


I've been spamming Huge Hammers for the last few days.
At first the vocals were a bit to get used to but I love them now.
Dat guitar...

Please visit New Zealand. Thrice.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 22, 2012)

any word from allinmerch yet?


----------



## Axel32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not that i'm aware of, i'm tempted to ask them if they can ship the rest of my order and then ship my preorder package once it arrives. But i'd then have to pay for shipping twice and thats about $50 each all the way to little old New Zealand.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Mar 22, 2012)

No. At this point I think it's safe to assume we won't be getting the album early like they said we would. Whether that's in their control or not is another matter. We'll probably get the preorders closer to the bumped release date. Hopefully I get it before I see them on the 6th of April!


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 22, 2012)

thats more than likely what i figured. bummer.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 27, 2012)

they recently posted on their facebook that all us orders were held up by customs. and that the situation is completely out of their control. 

sucks to hear. hope it can get straightened out!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Mar 27, 2012)

Well that explains it all! I was wondering whether I had just imagined pre-ordering the album. Oh well, I hope things get sorted and I people get their copies.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Is the version with the bonus dvd worth it? just a few vids and a few studio video blogs? I usually buy this kinda stuff in a second but my moneys tight currently.


----------



## Hankey (Mar 27, 2012)

Floods of Colour music video:

Exclusive: The Safety Fire Premiere "Floods of Colour" Music Video | Guitar World


----------



## Axel32 (Apr 5, 2012)

Got an email from Allin telling me that my order has shipped. Now i just have to wait for it to catch several planes and make its way to the other side of the world.

And because this hasn't been linked yet...


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 5, 2012)

got my email too!


----------



## prh (Apr 6, 2012)

they NEEEEED to come to australia

i cant count how many times ive listened to this album since it came out here in march

the songwriting is so fucking flawless and the vocals work perfectly ahhhh i cant say enough good things about it <333333333


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 9, 2012)

got my preorder in the mail. anyone else?

also can anyone tell allinmerch to invest in postertubes or something for next time? my poster was pretty much a crumpled ball of paper.


----------



## Dan Halen (Apr 9, 2012)

FUCKING SOLID. i got mine today with my shirt and the poster.......the poster.....is ruined from customs hahahaha. but its cool i bought it so they could make more money, but ill still put it up. CD is awesome, just superbly awesome.


----------



## Contra (Apr 10, 2012)

Amazing band. I'm so excited to hear them tomorrow night in Milwaukee!
I'm sure they won't disappoint.


----------



## DECIMATEtheWEAK (Apr 10, 2012)

DEZ IS AWESOME!


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw these chaps on the sixth and they put on the best show next to Periphery. They may have even played better. Dez and Jo recently got some line6 wireless units and came down and played in the crowd. I've never seen anyone do that before and it was one of the coolest things ever. After the show, I got me a huge hammers shirt and they all signed a poster for me! They're the nicest, most humble people ever! After I got my album this Sunday (I was on spring break last week and my preorder got delivered sometime while I was away) and I haven't stopped listening to it. It's such an amazing album!


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 10, 2012)

i can pretty much agree with all of that post!


----------



## Painhawg (Apr 10, 2012)

They gave an EXCELLENT show in St Louis last night! Very talented guys!


----------



## Axel32 (Apr 10, 2012)

So peoples posters have been ruined? i don't hold out much hope for mine then lol. Still gonna be waiting a few weeks for mine to arrive, but i know its going to be worth the wait. I just have to resist the urge to grab it off iTunes, maybe i'll just listen to the previews...


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Apr 11, 2012)

I wasn't distraught about my poster because I got one signed at the show


----------



## Doug N (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know if this is an error or not, but I just downloaded the entire album for $1.89 at Amazon, no lie.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Apr 11, 2012)

^ It is an error, but apparently they haven't fixed it. It was $1.99 on iTunes yesterday as well, but they've fixed that. Everyone from TSF was posting about it yesterday on facebook, haha.


----------



## Dan Halen (Apr 12, 2012)

Whos ready for the Ohio show today. It's this guy. hopefully i get to meet everyone. I'd really Like an autograph from everyone there. hopefully that will happen.

but regardless itll be a fucking killer show.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 12, 2012)

Just bought the album off Amazon ($1.98?! Hot DAMN!). So. SO GOOD!


----------



## fabriarockz (Apr 12, 2012)

Doug N said:


> I don't know if this is an error or not, but I just downloaded the entire album for $1.89 at Amazon, no lie.



This is not a direct response to you, and I know the band encouraged the fans to take advantage of this, but I sincerely don't understand their policy about this situation.

*mod edit: we don't discuss piracy here*

What I'd like to point out is that if you really want to support this band, wait until Amazon will fix this, and purchase the album at his full price, to REALLY support 'em and the label.

Or at least buy a shirt...


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 12, 2012)

fabriarockz said:


> Or at least buy a shirt...



That was going to be my next course of action. I love that I got the album for 2 bucks, but even I know that they'll not even make squat off of that.


----------



## Aevolve (Apr 12, 2012)

Just spent the full $8 for it on iTunes. Not really sure with all of Apple's skimming off-the-top if they'll make more on that than the Amazon $2. I hope so.


----------



## Dan Halen (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome show Guys. truly truly awesome. sorry your sound guy was being a Penis. and thanks for signing all of my things even though i just kept bugging you hahaha.


----------



## Doug N (Apr 13, 2012)

fabriarockz said:


> This is not a direct response to you, and I know the band encouraged the fans to take advantage of this, but I sincerely don't understand their policy about this situation.
> 
> *mod edit: we don't discuss piracy here*
> 
> ...


 
If it's an Amazon screwup on the pricing then TSF isn't going to be impacted. I'm sure they are paid on a unit basis rather than as a percentage of whatever Amazon chooses to sell it for.


----------



## damigu (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ i'm pretty sure what he said is correct.

even if they get their income based on a percentage of gross sales, it's an amazon screw-up and so amazon would have to compensate them for the difference.

also, it isn't piracy if people are taking advantage of a price misprint.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Apr 18, 2012)

so this happened


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 18, 2012)

^ Mess you up!


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 18, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 19, 2012)

still listenin to this on the reg. I can't wait to hear more shit from TSF. Any plans on releasing any new music this year? maybe an Ep or something for the holidays!?


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey safety fire! I went to your show in atlanta with 2 $20 bills and two $5 bills in my wallet and the only thing I bought was Grind the Ocean for $10.

Well when I got home I noticed I had a 20 and a 5 in my wallet. 

I gave you $25 for it...lol

wanna send me $15 or that much worth of other merch? hahaha


----------



## Psyy (Apr 26, 2012)

In all honesty, when I bought the album I knew I was getting some incredible material in the form of Huge Hammers, Floods of Colour, Animal King, and Circassian Beauties, and for probably a week I couldn't get into the title track in the slightest. Just didn't seem to do anything for me. But just tonight I doing another playthrough of the album and came to the realization that while I may not enjoy the first 2:00 of Grind the Ocean, the last 4:00 is downright awe-inspiring. 

Well done, sirs.


----------



## NaYoN (May 1, 2012)

My interview with Dez!

Derya &#8220;Dez&#8221; Nagle of The Safety Fire &#8211; The Heavy Blog Is Heavy Interview - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## Psyy (May 2, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> My interview with Dez!
> 
> Derya Dez Nagle of The Safety Fire  The Heavy Blog Is Heavy Interview - Heavy Blog Is Heavy



At first glance you and Dez look disconcertingly alike, for some reason. Just getting in to the interview now. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Hankey (May 2, 2012)

My Limited Edition order just got cancelled by CD-Wow, because they couldn't get it in stock :/. Does anyone know a webstore where I can order the album that doesn't require a credit card?


----------



## tbb529 (May 5, 2012)

Saw you guys in Raleigh last month...I've dug Huge Hammers since I saw the video and I bought the CD at the show, but after finally giving it a few spins it totally kicks my ass. The vocals stand out to me specifically, totally refreshing to hear a vocalist that doesn't just harmonize with 3rds. Can't wait to catch you guys again!


----------



## Parka Dez (May 14, 2012)

Tour video from our recent US tour with Protest The Hero, Periphery, Jeff Loomis and Today I Caught The Plague.

Thanks for all the positive feedback from the tour and album. Please keep spreading the word!


----------



## anomynous (Jun 21, 2012)

So I like the album..........a lot.



But there's more "YEAH!"s being yelled than on a Lil Jon album.

EDIT: Apparently it's not "yeah"? I guess the accent makes it sound like that.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jun 21, 2012)

Well informed music journalists. Gotta love 'em!


----------



## elnyrb10 (Jun 22, 2012)

wasnt expecting too much from this album when i first got it but damn after a solid 30 play trhoughs this is one of my top albums of the year, maybe even in my top 10 of all time i cannot seem to stop listening to it. well done guys, seriously.


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 22, 2012)

^yeah, definitely still rockin this on a regular basis. I cant wait to hear more music from these guys. This, Spawn of Possession, and Exotic Animal Petting Zoo are my top three for the year so far. Still a lot of great releases coming up though so we will see. Grind the Ocean is one of the strongest debuts ive heard in a while tho.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 24, 2012)

100% my favorite band right now! Derya has THE coolest style. Everything on the record is done perfectly. I get so excited in my no-no area when I think about what's to come from these guys.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jun 25, 2012)

Everything but the harsh vocals is amazing, I just can't seem to get past that


----------



## Dan Halen (Jun 25, 2012)

Evil Weasel said:


> Well informed music journalists. Gotta love 'em!



no no they got him. hes in the back. his head is right above the text.

also it looks like dez has a SICK Pompadour here


----------



## Ambit (Jun 25, 2012)

Haven't gotten the album yet, they KICKED ASS when i saw them live though.


----------



## Dan Halen (Jul 3, 2012)

So when are they gonna start putting out some new material?


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Jul 3, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> So when are they gonna start putting out some new material?



Ha!


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> So when are they gonna start putting out some new material?



Well they've been touring pretty heavily before the album dropped, so probablt some time after when thy get down time, haha.


----------



## Parka Dez (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Chuck (May 1, 2013)

Such a kickass band


----------



## Chuck (May 1, 2013)

Hey anyone know what pickups Dez and Jo have in their Wirebirds?


----------



## lawizeg (May 1, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Hey anyone know what pickups Dez and Jo have in their Wirebirds?



Holy Diver(might be Rebel Yell) bridge, VHII neck.


----------



## Chuck (May 1, 2013)

Sweet thanks man


----------



## Solodini (May 3, 2013)

Feed me more studio videos! I live on that stuff!


----------



## riffmadness (May 4, 2013)

Can't wait for tuesday!


----------



## lawizeg (May 4, 2013)

riffmadness said:


> Can't wait for tuesday!



What is Tuesday?


----------



## Watty (May 4, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> What is Tuesday?



For those of us about to Google, we salute you:

Photo by thesafetyfire &bull; Instagram


----------



## lawizeg (May 4, 2013)

Watty said:


> For those of us about to Google, we salute you:
> 
> Photo by thesafetyfire &bull; Instagram


 Thanks. Yay! I can look forward to that a ton


----------



## Parka Dez (May 7, 2013)

Guitar and bass studio update.


----------



## ConanRTTG (May 7, 2013)

Parka Dez said:


> Guitar and bass studio update.




Sweet dude. Any targeted release period, seeing as everything seems to be going swimmingly thus far?


----------



## buckalori (May 14, 2013)

THE SAFETY FIRE ALBUM 2 - VOCAL TRACKING - YouTube

New studio video here. Vocals. Enjoy!


----------



## RagtimeDandy (May 14, 2013)

Aaaaaaand I'll still hate this album because Sean can't figure out what a fucking scream is. He's got so much talent but his "screams" literally ruin moments for me


----------



## Bigfan (May 14, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Aaaaaaand I'll still hate this album because Sean can't figure out what a fucking scream is. He's got so much talent but his "screams" literally ruin moments for me



I loved his vocal work on Grind The Ocean


----------



## JosephAOI (May 14, 2013)

Support your local Derya Nagle with offical t-shirts and tank tops now! 

Support Your Local Derya Nagle &mdash; Products


----------



## TIBrent (May 14, 2013)

Bigfan said:


> I loved his vocal work on Grind The Ocean


Word son!


----------



## kastenfrog (May 14, 2013)

damn, sounds fucking sweet. I'm riding the excitebike to the max


----------



## lava (May 14, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Aaaaaaand I'll still hate this album because Sean can't figure out what a fucking scream is. He's got so much talent but his "screams" literally ruin moments for me



Agreed. When he's actually singing, he sounds like a freaking angel. But those screams are awful. If all he did was sing, this would very nearly be the perfect band for me.


----------



## Maggai (May 14, 2013)

Are you talking about that kinda half screaming/raspy vocal? I actually dig the sound of that.


----------



## riffmadness (May 14, 2013)

Really? I think Sean has one of the most unique screams I have ever heard. He's a terrific vocalist.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 14, 2013)

It took me quite a while to get into his screaming. First time I listened to Huge Hammers I loved everything but the screaming just annoyed the crap out of me. But as it often is with great things, a few listens in I got into the groove.

Can't wait for the new one.


----------



## lawizeg (May 14, 2013)

riffmadness said:


> Really? I think Sean has one of the most unique screams I have ever heard. He's a terrific vocalist.


Agreed. I actually think having a more typical scream wouldn't fit the Safety Fire at all


----------



## Watty (May 14, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Agreed. I actually think having a more typical scream wouldn't fit the Safety Fire at all



This. I dig the fact that they did something natural and non-typical; turned out great.


----------



## Severance (Jun 12, 2013)

MMMMM


----------



## Indigenous (Jun 12, 2013)

Ohhh damn. That was fantastic. I love the clean guitar-work they do.


----------



## MarkPopkie (Jun 12, 2013)

..... i love it.
sean's range is ridiculous now. and the screams (that sounded odd on Grind the Ocean) just seem natural now. they have officially grown on me.

the sound of this track is immediately recognizable as The Safety Fire... just with more depth and improved skill. exactly what i would expect with a sophomore release from such a gifted band.


----------



## kastenfrog (Jun 12, 2013)

that is fantastic. i love their style. pretty unique if you ask me and you immediately recognize them. so stoked for the album


----------



## c0n0r (Jun 12, 2013)

loving the new song! Looking forward to hearing the rest of the album!


----------



## lawizeg (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow. Sexy. Very....together as a band, once again. Really felt like a 'song' to me, however dumb that sounds. 
Really enjoyed the last half.


----------



## riffmadness (Jun 12, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic! Cannot wait for what's in store in the new album!
I expected to hear more of his screams in this track but I guess Sean kept it minimal. His singing seems so much more pronounced too lol, it was already great in Grind the Ocean but he managed to improve!

MOAR!


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jun 15, 2013)

Severance said:


> MMMMM




WOW. 

In the same way Huge Hammers grabbed me, this song ....ing RIPS 

Can&#8217;t wait to see them again  Good work gentlemen


----------



## Sverdugo (Jun 15, 2013)

Severance said:


> MMMMM




thismakesmemoist.jpg

Seriously. I'd be more stoked about the album though if I wasn't already focusing all of my stoking energy towards the fact that they just announced a US tour with BTBAM and the Faceless.


----------



## Dalcan (Jun 15, 2013)

The new song sounds ....ing great.


----------



## Severance (Jul 8, 2013)

New vid for Red Hatchet.


----------



## nicktao (Jul 8, 2013)

Although I'm happy they've got enough funds to do a vid, I was really hoping for a new single.


----------



## Turk (Jul 15, 2013)

" 'I must have said there is no topping Wingers 1988 classic Winger  on a daily basis during the recording process. Ive never been wrong about anything in my whole life, so it was a rather humbling experience to realise that what we were creating was in fact better than Wingers 1988 classic, Winger. I felt like a bozo deluxe. After a while I came to accept that we had created the best album of all time, ever, in the history of known time. The burden of holding such musical gold was too much for us to handle and the band agreed to release it through InsideOut Music, on September 2nd. Id like to think the music can speak for itself, but music cant speak, so Ill speak on its behalf. Hello. I hope you enjoy me.' " - Derya Nagle

This quote alone tells me this album will be worth it. 

On an unrelated note, I still haven't received my "Support Your Local Derya Nagle" tank.


----------



## Parka Dez (Jul 16, 2013)

Turk - Will be sent out shortly!


----------



## Parka Dez (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## DLG (Jul 16, 2013)

this dude's cleans sound like james blunt to me


----------



## Sverdugo (Jul 18, 2013)

Parka Dez said:


>




I can't wait to spend all of my dollars on copies of this album as well as merch.


----------



## Maku (Jul 22, 2013)

holy shit this is gold


----------



## c0n0r (Jul 22, 2013)

hahaha that's amazing! Love it!


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 22, 2013)

The new album is sounding real good, not that I'm surprised.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow that was alot better than Red Hatchet, I'm way more optimistic about this album now!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jul 24, 2013)

Yellowism is ....ing incredi-great. I am excitebike.


----------



## SeaBeast (Jul 24, 2013)

Yellowism is just amazing. Fantastic example of great songwriting to go along with great musicianship. Can't wait for the new album.


----------



## Sketches (Jul 27, 2013)

This is the first I have heard of you guys, REALLY, enjoying the first album at the moment. Looking forward to the new one


----------



## buckalori (Jul 29, 2013)

New teaser for Mouth of Swords.


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jul 29, 2013)

buckalori said:


> New teaser for Mouth of Swords.




God damn Seans vocals have gotten angry! 

love it.


----------



## lawizeg (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 2, 2013)

lawizeg said:


>



My same reaction every time


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Aug 2, 2013)

The only thing about this band that irks me is the vocalist's affinity for stop-start phrasing. I hope I can either learn to love or ignore it because I really enjoy the music.


----------



## buckalori (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Watty (Aug 5, 2013)

God this record sounds amazing.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 6, 2013)

Who else caught Glass Crush on BBC1? I thought it sounded amazing! This record is building up to be one of my favorites of this year.

So far every song except Red Hatchet needed to grow on me, Yellowism was awkward at first but I really enjoy it now. Same with Glass Crush, but it is without a doubt, excellent.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 6, 2013)

^do u have a link? I search everywhere for "BBC" and the results were troubling


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 6, 2013)

Sikthness said:


> ^do u have a link? I search everywhere for "BBC" and the results were troubling



Linky

There you go.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Aug 6, 2013)

So stoked for this album. It's like the music from my dreams coming to reality. Inspiring me to get moving in the studio.


----------



## MyxHarnett (Aug 6, 2013)

Glass Crush is monstrous, wasn't expecting that kind of pace from the song but I really dig it! So excited for Mouth Of Swords, TSF are quickly becoming one of my favorite bands.


----------



## The Beard (Aug 8, 2013)

Not sure if this has been brought up already, but does anyone know what DMB (FDP) actually stands for? One of my buddies said it's an inside joke between the band and they haven't told anyone what it means


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 11, 2013)

Dave Matthews Band (.... Da Police)


----------



## buckalori (Aug 19, 2013)

New Teaser video for Mouth of Swords, enjoy!


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 19, 2013)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Dave Matthews Band (.... Da Police)



Dez insists that that's not the real meaning behind the acronym, but who knows if he's trolling.


----------



## TIBrent (Aug 21, 2013)

Holy mother of MOLEY, Dat Outro Riff!


----------



## lava (Aug 22, 2013)

New album sounds incredible! However, it's gotten to the point now that I can't tell when they're joking and when they're serious! Here's hoping they don't accidentally move into comedy music!


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Aug 23, 2013)

YEAH BUDDY

Every bit as amazing as I&#8217;d hoped. Well done gentlemen

Edit: yes I saw it on the front page.... but it needs to end up in here anyway.


----------



## MarkPopkie (Aug 23, 2013)

Wise Hands is so gorgeous... and totally unexpected.
Then it just kicks you in the dick with that epic opening riff in The Ghosts That Wait for Spring.

I still have to give album of the year to Altered State, but I feel like that was just a given from the beginning... I can't believe that I ever thought Last Chance to Reason could top this album. Mouth of Swords is my new "non-TesseracT album of the year."

Way beyond expectation... and absolutely fantastic.


----------



## riffmadness (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm speechless.. this album is a masterpiece!


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 2, 2013)

As much as I absolutely loved new Tesseract, LCTR, and Chon and liked new BOO.. damn. You guys have really outdone yourselves.

AOTY. For damn sure.


----------



## Parka Dez (Sep 3, 2013)

Mouth of Swords is now out in America and currently #4 in the iTunes Metal chart. Please support the band and buy our album if you enjoy our music. See you on tour!


iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/mouth-of-swords/id681263013

Amazon: Amazon.com: Grind the Ocean: The Safety Fire: MP3 Downloads


----------



## gordonbombay (Sep 3, 2013)

Absolutely loving the album Dez. I'm curious what amps were used for the clean tones in "wise hands" or if it's axe fx what the chain was like on the patch. That clean is sublime, especially during the bridge at 2:50. I also love the gritty bass tone for all the heavy parts. I would to hear what was used for this as well. 

Thank you for such a beautiful, inspired and absolutely fun album. It seems like you had a ton of fun with these songs and the energy and joy shines through. Come through Austin Texas and grab some barbecue.


----------



## lava (Sep 3, 2013)

Dez, 

Where can I buy a lossless download of your album?


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 4, 2013)

Loved the album!


----------



## Parka Dez (Sep 4, 2013)

lava - I'm not too sure unfortunately.

gordonbombay - We are coming through Austin in a few weeks times. Come to the show and ask me there


----------



## Khoi (Sep 4, 2013)

Absolutely love the new album. Grind the Ocean was one of my most listened albums ever, and I bet this is gonna get just as much play time.

Beware the Leopard (Jagwar) is an absolute masterpiece.

Only thing that I'm kinda bummed about is that I purchased the album on iTunes and it seems only a 256 kbps version is available


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Sep 4, 2013)

This album's everything I was hoping it'd be. The songs on Grind the Ocean were hit or miss for me - some were killer, some couldn't compete with the good ones. But this...the whole album has such a good flow and overall quality. I think my favorite part is Wise Hands leading into The Ghosts... First time I heard that I was studying listening to the album and couldn't help but start head banging in the library 

Also Sean made such a dramatic improvement from Grind. I loved his cleans on Grind but the harsh vocals were very iffy for me. He definitely refined his harsh vocals in a good way and his singing is stellar. I hear a lot of Mars Volta influence in it for some reason, which is awesome since I'm a huge fan of them!


----------



## Solodini (Sep 5, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> I hear a lot of Mars Volta influence in it for some reason, which is awesome since I'm a huge fan of them!


 
I thought the same. Definitely an appreciated similarity.


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 12, 2013)

There's one section of Beware The Leopard (Jagwar) that sounds A LOT like Last Chance To Reason to me.

Also, Dez, when's the MOS tab book coming out? I'll be grabbing it ASAP.


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 14, 2013)

Tab book again?


----------



## Adrian-XI (Sep 15, 2013)

Will dance for tab book


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 18, 2013)

I still haven't received my Mouth of Swords preorder from All In Merch. Anyone else still waiting? I heard they started printing the shirts last week or so. This is bullshit.


----------



## Tang (Sep 18, 2013)

The line at the Jacksonville BTBAM show was moving so ....ing slow that I only got to see the last two The Safety Fire songs.. loved what I heard though. 

EDIT: it's always nice to see a fellow lefty on stage.


----------



## MyxHarnett (Sep 18, 2013)

TSF killed it at the Knoxville date, unfortunately not many people seemed to know who they were, though. Said hi to a few of them afterwards and bought a couple shirts, great show all around!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 18, 2013)

MyxHarnett said:


> TSF killed it at the Knoxville date, unfortunately not many people seemed to know who they were, though. Said hi to a few of them afterwards and bought a couple shirts, great show all around!



Thankfully they had better reception over in Orlando. Most of the people there were singing along at least to Yellowism and Red Hatchet and most of the crowd seemed into it which made me so glad. 

The guys are great too, spoke to all of them after the show and took pictures with them. They seemed genuinely happy that me and my friend came up to see them again since their last time in Orlando at the Social. Bought a Red Hatchet Shirt since they didn't have Mouth of Swords in a Large 

Sean's presence live is so good, as a vocalist he really knows how to get the crowd moving without having to beg haha. 

Good stuff, they're coming back next year too they said


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 19, 2013)

Wish i could make it to a US show. I'd kill to see you guys and BTBAM, but its just probably not gonna happen


----------



## Peter.F (Sep 19, 2013)

They put on an amazing show at Orlando. Super cool dudes too.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Sep 19, 2013)

guitarister7321 said:


> I still haven't received my Mouth of Swords preorder from All In Merch. Anyone else still waiting? I heard they started printing the shirts last week or so. This is bullshit.


 
Me too. Ordered the album/poster/red hatchet combo and haven't received jack squat. I understand selling out, but waiting 2+ weeks when you preordered? Come on now. Trying my best not to stress out about it, if TSF weren't streaming the full album ('cause they're just that awesome) I'd be going mental.


----------



## jjfiegel (Sep 19, 2013)

What's their set?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 19, 2013)

jjfiegel said:


> What's their set?



They only played Huge Hammers off of GtO

Yellowism
Glass Crush
Old Souls
The Ghosts That Wait For Spring
Huge Hammers
Red Hatchet

Correct me if I missed any!


----------



## jjfiegel (Sep 20, 2013)

Glad they're playing Ghosts. Wish they'd play Beware the Leopard. I mean Tommy's there! 

Thanks for posting man.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 21, 2013)

Got my preorder finally two days ago. 

And spoilers, man!  I wanted their setlist to be a surprise! Oh well, damned good setlist! Can't wait to see Old Souls live!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 21, 2013)

Saw them last night in Austin and it was an amazing show  also picked up a copy of Mouth of Swords afterwards that I'm currently importing it into my iTunes


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 22, 2013)

That's a great set. Stoked to see them! Was really hoping to hear I Am Time, The Destroyer though


----------



## MikeH (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally got around to watching the YouTube stream of MOS. Holy god damn titty balls...

Incredible stuff.


----------



## andyjanson (Oct 14, 2013)

Just to remind any UK guys that TSF are on eggheads in about 25 minutes...


----------



## c0n0r (Oct 14, 2013)

loved seeing them on Eggheads, haha!


----------



## Carnage (Oct 14, 2013)

one of my mates got a tattoo done by one of the safety fire lads a couple months ago haha


----------



## jjfiegel (Oct 14, 2013)

Saw them the other night in Chicago. Huge Hammers was incredible. Sounded so vicious. You guys were great.


----------



## zero_end (Oct 15, 2013)

I´m so glad that The Mars Volta decided to get back together!

Oh wait.....


----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 28, 2013)

The Safety Fire - Mouth Of Swords (Guitar) (Digital Tabs) | Sheet Happens Publishing

Official tab book available for Mouth Of Swords.


----------



## Dalcan (Oct 28, 2013)

Parka Dez said:


> The Safety Fire - Mouth Of Swords (Guitar) (Digital Tabs) | Sheet Happens Publishing
> 
> Official tab book available for Mouth Of Swords.



So excited. Thank you.


----------



## BarnabyJones (Oct 28, 2013)

Parka Dez said:


> The Safety Fire - Mouth Of Swords (Guitar) (Digital Tabs) | Sheet Happens Publishing
> 
> Official tab book available for Mouth Of Swords.



I bought the bass tab book, and my friend got the guitar book. We're working our way through the songs right now. Thank you guys for putting it out officially! It's good to know when you're playing something properly. 

Also, you guys were jawdropping live. I saw you in Portland. I loved the other bands, but in my opinion, you guys opened, and the show was basically over. Keep killing it!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Oct 30, 2013)

zero_end said:


> I´m so glad that The Mars Volta decided to get back together!
> 
> Oh wait.....



Haha minus all of the psychedelic wankery.


----------



## Scrubface05 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys! I know this thread is DEAD but it definitely needs to be brought back to life.
So, I do that with a cover of YELLOWISM! My friend and I did this recently and just posted it up. The band posted it too 
Check it out!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 4, 2014)

JosephAOI said:


> Support your local Derya Nagle with offical t-shirts and tank tops now!
> 
> Support Your Local Derya Nagle &mdash; Products



Did anyone ever snag up any of these shirts?

I really want one. But of course, they aren't available anymore.


----------



## jaketheripper (Aug 5, 2014)

So I really love this band, like, a lot. I listen to them all the time. That being said, every-time I've seen them live(3 times) they've been REALLY bad. Really, really, bad. Maybe it's just an issue with the altitude in Colorado, but I don't know. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## jjfiegel (Aug 5, 2014)

When I saw them in Chicago on the BTBAM tour I thought they sounded great.


----------



## jaketheripper (Aug 5, 2014)

jjfiegel said:


> When I saw them in Chicago on the BTBAM tour I thought they sounded great.


Hey, i'm happy they sounded good when you saw them, at least! They really are one of my favorite bands. I listen to them daily. My girlfriend and I jam the .... out in the car whenever a Safety Fire song comes on, haha. 

When I see them, there's just a lot of dead notes, especially during the solos. It sounds like the first time I tried to play Guitar Hero.  Also, the vocalist couldn't hit a lot of his notes, and the screams weren't that great. They did mention something about they Colorado altitude wiping them out, but it's been every single time.

I still support them of course. I have a couple shirts, digital and physical purchases of both albums, things like that. There was a drumhead that had a shark with tits on it, and of course I picked that up. I just really hope that one day I can catch a good Safety Fire show, because my girlfriend and I have both been really bummed out about it.


----------



## Deception (Aug 5, 2014)

Saw them recently at Tech Fest and they were amazing. Thought it was a perfect set, really tight, and sounded pretty close to the CD. Nailed all the solos as well, and the sound quality was great.

I also saw them on the PtH/Tesseract/Intervals tour back in February, they were awesome then too, didn't sound as good as at Tech Fest but that may have been the venue and where I was standing and stuff


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 5, 2014)

Some pics from Tech Fest.

















Rest are here.


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 15, 2015)

Anybody have the lowdown on whether or not TSF is still together? I know Lori left and since then I haven't heard a peep (aside from their "we've broken up" on April fools).


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 15, 2015)

Their official website is down. It very well may have ended.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 15, 2015)

Last they said about the future of the band was a new album this year, who knows though at this point. They could have called it quits, it'd be pretty saddening though.

EDIT:
https://instagram.com/p/1LeNEcMj1-/


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 15, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Last they said about the future of the band was a new album this year, who knows though at this point. They could have called it quits, it'd be pretty saddening though.
> 
> EDIT:
> https://instagram.com/p/1LeNEcMj1-/



I don't think that's necessarily TSF related, what with all of the collaboration within that community. Dare I say I think the end has come and gone...


----------



## bhakan (May 15, 2015)

I really hope they're not done. I have all but stopped listening to the whole djent/progressive metalcore/whatever scene, but these guys are one of the few of these bands whose stuff I still jam on a regular basis. I was really excited to hear what they did next


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 19, 2015)

Seems like I'm full of it, tweeted the four remaining members to find out if they'd split to which Jo (@jovendor) replied "what jive turkey been tellin' you them lies". 

Glad to be wrong, the way those jokers mess around I could imagine April Fool's to be the perfect day to announce a breakup (joke within a joke within a joke, or something like that).

All of that nonsense aside, BRING ON SOME NEW TSF!!!


----------



## Hallic (May 20, 2015)

Not sure how i would cope with TSF breaking up
F uck the safety fire.


----------



## JungleLally (May 20, 2015)

Heard from a little birdie (really, overheard someone talking at a music store about it) that Nolly is going to play bass in TSF. Not sure how that'll balance with Periphery, but it seems credible to some extent (studio bass, at least) seeing that he's been working with Dez on new material.


----------



## jjfiegel (May 20, 2015)

JungleLally said:


> Heard from a little birdie (really, overheard someone talking at a music store about it) that Nolly is going to play bass in TSF. Not sure how that'll balance with Periphery, but it seems credible to some extent (studio bass, at least) seeing that he's been working with Dez on new material.



Damn dude you are so connected.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 16, 2015)

Pessimism is in my nature, but I still hate it when I'm right sometimes:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153413142099350&substory_index=0&id=8097444349

Mouth of Swords would have been hard to top, but if anyone could have done it... They will be sorely missed. FTSF


----------



## andyjanson (Jul 16, 2015)

Genuinely heartbroken  This sucks so bad, they're one of my own bands biggest influences. I wonder if we'll end up hearing any of the new material?


----------



## MiPwnYew (Jul 16, 2015)

For those of you without Facebook:


"The Safety Fire

We had you guys going for a while there, ey? You truly were all April Fools...

However, the harsh reality is, we have actually broken up. Maybe we will do a farewell show sometime. If you want to grab some merch to show people you were once cool, or are now cool and know some defunct band that no one has heard of in a few months time, then click the link below. When they're gone, they're gone for good.

The Safety Fire &mdash; Home

Thanks for all the support over the years - from Cruisin' to Smüth Beats, we had a real swell time. Thanks to everyone who bought a shirt, came to a show, let us sleep on their floors, fed us...but most of all, thank you to those who ever said, shouted, screamed, mumbled or merely whispered....

Fucck The Safety Fire."


----------



## MrYakob (Jul 16, 2015)

Man I am so incredibly bummed about this. Their style was so unique and left such an impression on my own playing style, will be missed! On the plus side, I grabbed that mega mystery box from their merch store so I'll have plenty of TSF swag to keep reppin'


----------



## nicktao (Jul 16, 2015)

Damn, this was a rollercoaster for me. I scrolled up and saw that "Jo (@jovendor) replied "'what jive turkey been tellin' you them lies". Got excited then saw that post on FB.  
I wonder why they broke up? They seemed so into it the past few times I saw them live.


----------



## partialdeafness (Jul 16, 2015)

Noooo!!!!!
They had good run, and they left as they came-surrounded in mystery. 
Fvck the Safety Fire.


----------



## anomynous (Jul 16, 2015)

.... the Safety Fire


----------



## Randy (Jul 16, 2015)

Was just thinking of these guys the other day. Probably my favorite band to come out of that sort of djent, post-djent kinda scene... really unique vibe and fantastic songs.

Hopefully some form of their music lives on in their future, individual projects.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Jul 16, 2015)

I am very saddened by this. I'm going to buy one of those mystery boxes as tribute. Also I hope to one day get a tattoo from Joe.

Fvck The Safety Fire!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't get around nearly as much as the rest of you so I no doubt missed a lot of similarities to and influences from other music, but MoS was the most vibrant and exciting work I've heard from anyone in at least a decade.

It took the prog/djent work from Grind the Ocean and pushed it to another level with what felt like a bigger focus on song writing over "riffathons" (not to say that I don't love me some sweet riffs), not to mention a much more melodic effort from Sean.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jul 16, 2015)

A big shame, the band had potential to write great records. I had a lot of fun with Mouth of Swords and I return to the album every now and then. Hopefully they will return in some way or another. Nevertheless, I wish them luck!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 16, 2015)

It's a sad day indeed, lads...


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jul 16, 2015)

My heart hurts


----------



## bhakan (Jul 16, 2015)

I basically already said what I was gonna say on the last page when there was speculation of them breaking up. I'm really bummed to hear they actually are broken up 


bhakan said:


> I really hope they're not done. I have all but stopped listening to the whole djent/progressive metalcore/whatever scene, but these guys are one of the few of these bands whose stuff I still jam on a regular basis. I was really excited to hear what they did next


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jul 16, 2015)

I've heard they are working on something new. Pretty much an all-star cast too.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 16, 2015)

So sad, they wrote some great music. Fück the Safety Fire forever and always!


----------



## Taylord (Jul 16, 2015)

They were there in the beginning of all this scene. Glad I got to see them a couple times. Awesome records. RIP.


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 16, 2015)

Lame, I loved their guitars too


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 17, 2015)

This saddens me  I'm glad I got to see them when I did. 

I bought an Ultra mystery box as well to have some TSF gear to remember them by. Also the only TSF shirt I own shrank in the wash  anyway...

.... The Safety Fire </3


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 17, 2015)

^ Same dude, it bummed me out but hopefully it'll help them out in some manner. Already had 3 shirts but I wore one of them out.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 17, 2015)

Sad to see them go! Grabbed a Large Mystery box to help ease the pain.


----------



## bhakan (Aug 11, 2015)

Has anybody else not received their mystery box yet? It's been almost a month since I ordered and no word, but they may have just been slow to ship them out or something.


----------



## cult (Aug 12, 2015)

Same here dude


----------



## MrYakob (Aug 12, 2015)

Same here, ordered the giant super mega whatever box. But being in Canada I'm used to any kind of merch order taking atleast a month or so...


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 12, 2015)

Haven't got mine either


----------



## Dalcan (Aug 12, 2015)

Same here


----------



## Mattykoda (Aug 12, 2015)

I ordered the 3 shirt mystery box on 7-17 and got my order right around the 29th. I cant remember what day exactly but I didn't get tracking info prior to it shipping out either


----------



## Hallic (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 22, 2015)

Just received a refund for my large mystery box order. I didn't request a refund so I'm assuming they ran out of mech and couldn't fulfill all the orders, but just a guess.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 23, 2015)

I got my mystery box a week or so ago and am really pleased with the shirts and hoodie I got  everything fits and looks good  

Kinda sucks that not everyone is getting their boxes though  I was going to suggest that those of us who got boxes but didn't like the contents could set up a little trade system to hopefully gets merch they'd be more happy with. 

Also, I know I'm late to the party, but HOLY CRAP Good Tiger is awesome! Can't wait to get my pre-order


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah I got a refund as well, pretty bummed since I ordered like minutes after the announcement went up.


----------



## MrYakob (Aug 24, 2015)

^ Same. I had ordered the second the post went up but got refunded too


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah lame, I have a feeling the orders weren't filed in order of them receiving it is my guess.


----------



## ikarus (Nov 4, 2015)

I just wanted to check this thread, since I have never received anything and I did NOT get a refund!


----------



## Parka Dez (Nov 4, 2015)

Please email us at [email protected] and we will get this dealt with.

Apologies for the issues.


----------



## ikarus (Nov 4, 2015)

Parka Dez said:


> Please email us at [email protected] and we will get this dealt with.
> 
> Apologies for the issues.



done, thanks Dez


----------

